# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Zbulohet në Arkivat e Vatikanit një dokument në gjuhën shqipe i vitit 1210

## Beqari002

Dorëshkrimi përbëhet nga 208 fletë. Është i shkruar në pergamen dhe i tëri është në gjuhën shqipe. Ndahet në tri tërësi: atë teologjike, filozofike dhe historike. I gjithë teksti është autograf 

*Së shpejti në botim dorëshkrimi i 1210-s me autor Teodor Shkodranin  

Zbulimi! Nga arkivat e Vatikanit dokumenti më i vjetër në shqip* 


Dr.Musa Ahmeti

Eshtë folur e shkruar, por gjithnjë deri tani në formë të supozimeve, "duhet" të ketë libra, dorëshkrime apo dokumente të shkruara në gjuhën shqipe, të cilat janë më të hershme sesa "Formula e pagëzimit" nga viti 1462 apo nga libri i parë i shtypur në gjuhën shqipe "Meshari" nga viti 1555. 

Kërkimet nuk kanë rreshtur, por rezultatet deri tashi kanë munguar. Pothuajse të gjithë studiuesit që merren me kërkime dhe hulumtime shkencore, kishin shënuar Vatikanin, (Bibliotekën Apostolike apo Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit), si një nga vendet ku do të duhej të ruheshin dokumente apo dorëshkrime të vjetra në gjuhën shqipe. Nuk ishin gabuar ata që kishin menduar kështu. Një studiues i njohur arbëresh, Nilo Borgja, i cili botoi edhe një studim të mrekullueshëm për "Perikopenë e Ungjillit" nga shek.XIV, me grafema greke e fjalë shqipe, i kishte pohuar gjuhëtarit tonë të famshëm Eqrem Çabejt, se ishte në rrugë të mirë të gjente një dorëshkrim më të vjetër se "Formula e pagëzimit" dhe se "Meshari". Për fat të keq, Nilo Borgja vdiq, pa arritur të zbulonte dokumentin apo dorëshkimin në fjalë. Një pohim të ngjashëm e bën edhe studiuesi i njohur tjetër arbëresh, Zef Skiori. Ne, duke ndjekur gjurmët e studiuesve të mëhershëm, kishim fatin e mirë, që në Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit, të zbulonim një dorëshkrim nga viti 1210 me autor Teodor Shkodranin. Dorëshkrimi përbëhet nga 208 fletë. Është i shkruar në pergamen dhe i tëri është në gjuhën shqipe. Ndahet në tri tërësi: atë teologjike, filozofike dhe historike. I gjithë teksti është autograf. Autori shënon emrin e mbiemrin e tij si dhe vitin kur e ka mbaruar dorëshkrimin. Për herët të parë bëhet fjalë për gjuhën shqipe në vitin 1284 (jo 1285 siç është menduar deri më tani), në një dokument të Arkivit të Dubrovnikut /Raguzës/ nga 14 korriku i viti 1284 ku thuhet: "Dëgjova një zë që thërriste në mal në gjuhën shqipe" (Audivi unam vocem clamantem in monte in lingua albanesca). Dëshminë e dytë e kemi nga një autor anonim, që sipas të gjitha gjasave ishte prift i urdhërit domenikan, i cili në vitin 1308, gjatë udhëtimit nëpër Ballkan, kur përshkruan Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët, ndër të tjera shkruan: "Këtu shqiptarët e lartëpërmendur kanë një gjuhë të dalluar prej latinëve, grekëve e sllavëve, kështuqë nuk meren vesh fare me popujt tjerë" (Habent enim Albani prefati linguam distanctam a latinis, grecis et slavis ita quod in nullo se inteligunt cum aliis nationibus). Dëshmia e tretë është ajo e Guljelm Adamit, i cili në vitin 1332 shkroi me porosi të papës Gjon XXII, traktatin "Directorium ad passagium faciendum", duke i bërë kështu edhe një relacion Filipit VI Valua, mbretit të Francës, me titull: "DIRECTORIUM AD PASSAGIUM FACIENDUM (UDHËZIM PËR TË KRYER KALIMIN [E DETIT], ku jep të dhëna për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët. Këtu gjejmë edhe fjalinë e famëshme që e bëri të njohur në histori: "Dhe megjithëse shqiptarët kanë një gjuhë krejt tjetër dhe të ndryshme nga latinët, ata kanë shkronjat latine në përdorim dhe në të gjithë librat e tyre". Rëndësi të veçantë ka edhe fakti, se autor i këtij shkrimi është një shqiptar nga Shkodra. Për autorin, Teodor Shkodranin, pos të dhënave që bën vetë autori në fund të dorëshkrimit, por edhe të tjerave që gjinden në disa dorëshkrime që ruhen, pos Arkivit Sekret të Vatikanit, edhe në Bibliotekën Apostolike, pjesa dërmuese e të cilave janë të shkruara në gjuhën greke dhe janë të pabotuara, ne kemi edhe njohuri të tjera, disa nga të cilat na i ofroi studiuesi, dr. Moikom Zeqo. Dorëshkrimi është prërgatitur për botim, është transkriptuar, transliteruar dhe shoqërohet për botim, me një koment dhe analizë shkencore.

----------


## Brari

I gjithë dorëshkrimi është autograf, i shkruar nga një dorë. Ndërsa në fund fare, në f. 208, autori është firmosur vetë me emrin e tij: Teodor Shkodrani 

*Nga Arkivat e Vatikanit shkrimi më i hershëm se "Meshari" i Buzukut 

Shkrimi më i vjetër i shqipes, ja ç'shkruhej më 1210* 


Nga Zagrebi 
Dr. Musa Ahmeti

Studimet dhe hulumtimet shkencore nëpër arkiva e biblioteka të ndryshme, janë shumë të rëndësishme ngase na mundësojnë njohjen dhe pasurimin me të dhëna të reja për albanologjinë dhe historinë kombëtare në përgjithësi. Deri para pak kohësh është folur e shkruar, por gjithnjë deri tashi në formë të supozimeve, se "duhet" të ketë libra, dorëshkrime ose dokumente të shkruara në gjuhën shqipe, të cilat janë më të hershme se sa "Formula e pagëzimit" nga viti 1462 apo nga libri i parë i shytpur në gjuhën shqipe "Meshari" i Buzukut nga viti 1555. 

Duke u nisur nga ide të tilla, por edhe pohimi i Eqrem Çabejt se: "Në nëndorin e vitit 1940 N. Borgia më kumtoi në Grotaferata pranë Romës se kishte zbuluar në Arkivin e Vatikanit një dokument në gjuhën shqipe më të vjetër se Buzuku. Fshehtësinë e zbulimit të tij ky dijetar e mori me vete në varr. Gjurmime të mëtejme nëpër arkivat e Vatikanit e të Propagandës mund të na sjellin ndonjë të papritur në zbulim dokumentesh më të moçme të shqipes." [Studime gjuhësore, vëllimi VI, f. 12, referenca nr. 29, Prishtinë 1988.]

Ne, sikur edhe shumë studiues të tjerë ju vumë kërkimeve në Arkivin Skeret të Vatikanit për gjetur ndonjë gjurmë të këtij dokumenti apo dorëshkrimi. Konsultimi me koleg e specialistë me përvojë nga Arkivi i Vatikanit, por edhe studiues eminentë botëror, që bëjnë studime në Vatikan, ishe i dobishëm, ngase kursyem shumë kohë dhe eliminuam disa nga fondet arkivore, duke qenë pothuajse të sigurtë se aty nuk mund të ndodhej një dokument apo dorëshkrim për të cilin bën fjalë Nilo Borgia, e pas tij edhe Zef Skiroi. Fondet të cilat duhej të studioheshin, prap ishin të shumta dhe tepër voluminoze. Paralelisht kemi konsultuar edhe burime të ndryshme nga Biblioteka Apostolike e Vatikanit, duke shfrytëzuar Kodekse dhe dorëshkrime të tjera që kishin të bënin me shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë duke shpresuar të kishim fatin e mirë që të zbulonin atë dorëshkrim aq të dëshiruar.

Siç dihet Arkivi i Vatikanit e ka zanafillën e tij nga mesjeta e hershme. Për publikun dhe studiuesit laik ai u hap vetëm pas vitit 1882. Këtu ruhen dokumente, dorëshkrime dhe libra nga më të ndryshmet që kanë të bëjnë me relegjioni dhe kishën; por edhe me momente të tjera të jetës laike, politke, shkencore, etj. Funksionimi i këtij arkivi është rregulluar në vitin 1927 me rregulloren: "Regolamento dell'Archivio Vaticano del 1927". Konsultimi dhe shfrytëzimi i dokumente, por edhe i literaturës tjetër që ruhet në këtë Arkiv është përcaktuar nga Papati dhe zbatohet me përpikmëri duke mos bërë asnjë lloj lëshimi. Për momentin mund të konsultohet lënda burimore arkivore deri në periudhën e Benediktit të XV; [1914] ndërsa për atë në vazhdim, por edhe për disa fonde të veçanta, pos lejeve speciale, një pjesë e mirë Arkivit të Vatikanit është ende "skertete".

Më në fund, në vitin 1998, kemi pasur fatin të kishim në dorë, një vëllim të lidhur me kopertina të forta druri, nga viti 1210, titulli i të cilit në regestat e Vatikanit nuk ishte i shënuar komplet dhe në formën origjinale. Shfletimi i kujdesshëm, që në faqen e parë, ishte shenjë se teksti nuk ishte në gjuhën latine, greke, sllave apo ndonjë gjuhë tjetër, por ishte i tëri në gjuhën shqipe.

Vëllimi i tëri ishte në pergamen, gjë e zaonshme për kohën kur ishte shkruar. Kishte 208 fletë. Paginimi [numërimi] i faqeve ishte vetëm recto. Dimensionet ishin: 28 x 39.5 cm. Komplet vëllimi, ishte i ruajtur shumë bukur, nuk kishte dëmtime, pos që në disa vende ka filluar të fshihet ngjyra dhe kjo në fletët 188, 189 dhe 192. I gjithë dorëshkrimi është i shkruar me grafema [littera-shkronja] latine dhe i tëri në gjuhën shqipe, në dialektin e veriut, që si i tillë paraqet mjaft vështërisi për t'u lexuar. 

Në fillim, por edhe në disa vende brenda dorëshkrimit, ka iniciale të cilat janë shumë të bukura. Tre nga ato janë të praruara me flori. Inicialet tjera janë me ngjyrë të kuqe, pjesa dërmuese, ndërsa dy janë me ngjyrë blu të hapur. Në dorëshkrim ka edhe tre miniatura kryesisht të punuara nga floriri të cilat paraqesin momente biblike.

I gjithë dorëshkrimi është autograf, i shkruar nga një dorë. Ndërsa në fund fare, në f. 208, autori është firmosur vetë me emrin e tij: Teodor Shkodrani, duke shënuar: "Me ndihmën dhe dëshirën e fort të lumturit Zot, përfundova në vitin 1210, ditën e 9 të marsit". [Mee nihemmen ??e dessirnnee e phorte e t'Lumm-numittee ªOT - e mbaronjj n'vittee MCCX - ditnee e ix - t'Marxxittee. : Theoodor Scodraanitee]

Dorëshkrimi ndahet në tre kapituj, në f. 1r - 97r mbi teologjinë; f. 98r - 146r mbi filozofinë dhe 147r - 208r mbi hisotrinë. Secili nga kapitujt mund të jetë edhe libër në vete. Duke mos mohuar vlerën dhe rëndësinë dy kapitujve të parë, kapitulli i tretë ka tërhequr më shumë vëmendjen tonë ngase pos të dhënave me interes të veçantë, autori citon edhe vepra të tjera që ka konsultuar dhe më shumë se një herë, thirret në kronikat shqiptare të qyteteve të ndryshme.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Dorëshkrimi i 1210-s është apo nuk është sfiduesi i Gjon Buzukut?*

*Admirina Peçi*

Vetëm pak ditë më parë doli lajmi për zbulimin e një dokumenti të vjetër, i cili i përkiste vitit 1210. Pra, mendohet të jetë më i lashtë se formula e pagëzimit dhe "Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut. Asnjëherë më parë nuk ishte thënë dhe zbuluar një lajm i tillë. Ndaj, hamendjet, mosbesimet u thurën menjëherë pas atij lajmi të publikur në media. Ata që nuk dyshonin u gëzuan për zbulimin e hershëm dhe nisën të kërkojnë hollësi të tjera. 
Vetë autori i këtij zbulimi, Musa Ahmeti, përveç hollësive që ka dhënë për veprën, për zbulimin e saj dhe ndihmën që i kanë dhënë miqtë e tij, nuk pranon të bëjë asnjë koment më shumë. 
Ai po pret që dorëshkrimi i hershëm të botohet dhe të bjerë në duart e të gjithëve. Më tej, komentet janë të hapura.
Dorëshkrimi i hershëm
Një vëllim i lidhur me kopertinë të fortë druri, që i përket vitit 1210, titulli i të cilit nuk ishte shënuar i tëri në regestat e Vatikanit dhe, në formën origjinale, është zbuluar nga dr. Musa Ahmeti
Siç rrëfen ai vetë në një shkrim të gjatë në revistën "Ekskluzive", shfletimi i kujdesshëm që në faqen e parë ishte shenjë se teksti nuk ishte në gjuhën latine, greke, sllave apo ndonjë gjuhë tjetër, por ishte i tëri në gjuhën shqipe. Vëllimi është në pergamen, gjë e zakonshme për kohën kur ishte shkruar. Ka 208 fletë (pra 208 faqe), sepse në pergamen shkruhet vetëm në njërën anë. Numërimi i faqeve është vetëm recto. Përmasat janë 28x39.5cm. I tërë vëllimi është i ruajtur shumë bukur, nuk ka dëmtime, vetëm në disa faqe ka filluar të fshihet ngjyra dhe kjo në fletët 188, 189 dhe 192. I gjithë dorëshkrimi është i shkruar me grafema ( shkronja) latine dhe i tëri në gjuhën shqipe në dialektin e Veriut, i cili, si i vjetër që është, paraqet mjaft vështirësi për t'u lexuar. Në fillim, por edhe në disa vende brenda dorëshkrimit, ka iniciale, të cilat janë shumë të bukura. Tri nga ato janë të praruara me flori. Inicialet e tjera janë me ngjyrë të kuqe, pjesa dërrmuese, ndërsa dy janë me ngjyrë blu të hapur. Në dorëshkrim ka edhe tri miniatura, kryesisht të punuara në flori, të cilat paraqesin momente biblike. Dorëshkrimi ndahet në tre kapituj: nga faqja 1 deri në faqen 97 për teologjinë, nga faqja 98deri në faqen 146 për filozofinë dhe nga faqja 147 deri në faqen 208 për historinë. Secili nga kapitujt mund të jetë edhe një libër më vete. I gjithë dorëshkrimi është autograf i shkruar nga një dorë. Ndërsa, në fund fare, në f.208, autori ka firmosur vetë me emrin Teodor Shkodrani, duke shënuar: "Me ndihmën dhe dëshirën e fort të lumturit zot e përfundova në vitin 1210, ditën e 9-të të marsit".
Nga u nis autori
U nis nga ato që thuheshin shpesh nëpër rrethet e studiuesve të gjuhës dhe historianëve, se gjuha shqipe duhej të ishte më e hershme se formula e pagëzimit, në vitit 1462, apo nga libri i parë shqip "Meshari i Gjon Buzukut". Më tej, pohimi i Eqerem Çabejt se: "Në nëntorin e vitit 1940, N.Borgia më kumtoi në Grotaferata pranë Romës se kishte zbuluar në arkivin e Vatikanit një dokument në gjuhën shqipe më të vjetër se Buzuku. Fshehtësinë e zbulimit të tij ky dijetar e mori me vete në varr. Gjurmime të mëtejshme nëpër arkivat e Vatikanit dhe propagandës mund të na sjellin ndonjë të papritur në zbulim dokumentesh më të moçme të shqipes", e shtyu më shumë studiuesin Ahmeti për t'iu futur këtyre kërkimeve. 

*Si u gjet dorëshkrimi?*

Nisur nga këto, Musa Ahmeti dhe një grup specialistësh të Vatikanit, nisën kërkimet. Konsultimi me kolegë specialistë me përvojë nga arkivi i Vatikanit, por edhe me studiues eminentë botërorë, që bëjnë studime në vatikanishte, ishte i dobishëm për ta, pasi u kurseu kohë dhe eliminuan disa nga fondet arkivore, ku ishte e sigurt se aty nuk mund të gjendej materiali për të cilin fliste N.Borgia. Kështu, duke kërkuar vetëm në fondet arkivore, ku mendohej se mund ishte ky dorëshkrim i rrallë, ata e gjetën. Pas një punë disavjeçare, siç pohon vetë Ahmeti, kemi arritur të bëjmë transkriptimin dhe transliterimin e dorëshkrimit. Ndërsa puna për këtë gjë ka qenë mjaft e vështirë, pasi nuk gjenden tekste të ngjashme nga kjo kohë apo kohë më e afërt për të konsultuar e krahasuar grafemat, fjalët, fjalitë e strukturën e përgjithshme gramatikore. Së shpejti, ky dorëshkrim do të shohë dritën e botimit të plotë të tij, duke shënuar kështu tekstin e parë të gjuhës shqipe, që e shtyn hershmërinë e kësaj gjuhë 345 vjet më herët se ç'ishte shpallur deri më tani. 
opinione

*Moikom Zeqo ( studiues)*

Unë mendoj për më herët
Sa i përket studimit i takon Musa Ahmetit të flasë. Ai ka të drejtën morale të publikojë. Përgjegjësia shkencore është tërësisht e tij, ashtu siç do t'i takojë edhe vlerësimi i zbulimit. A është dr.Ahmeti "dorë e fisme" apo i takon ndonjë dore tjetër të fisme ta bëjë këtë studim, kjo është një çështje e diskutueshme dhe paragjykuese. Nuk besoj se zbulimi, qoftë edhe ai i Buzukut, do të shterojë vetëm nga zbuluesi i veprës. Për Gjon Buzukun kanë shkruar dhjetëra dijetarë të huaj e shqiptarë dhe sërish problemi nuk është ezauruar. Nëse është një tekst i 1210-s, tjetër gjë është zbulimi, e tjetër gjë është studimi, filologjik, ai i grafemave, transkriptimi, transliterimi, që mund të vazhdojnë për një kohë të gjatë, për vetë karakterin arkaik të gjuhës, ose shumë problemeve shkencore, që ndonjëherë janë të pafundme.Unë jam plotësisht i bindur se gjuha shqipe është shkruar para Buzukut. Dijetari Nilo Borgia i ka dëshmuar Çabejt se ka gjetur një dorëshkrim më të vjetër se ai i Buzukut. A është ky dorëshkrim zbulimi i dr. Ahmetit, kjo duhet vërtetuar, se mund të jetë ndonjë dorëshkrim tjetër i veçantë. Por edhe sikur dorëshkrimi të mos jetë i 1210-s, por i 1310-s, 1410-s, 1510-ssërish është një zbulim i madh në vetvete. A mund të jetë shkruar shqipja në shekullin XIII? Pa dyshim që po. Unë nuk jam skeptik dhe entuziast euforik. Një nga filologët, ndër më të njohurit e gjithë kohëve, eruditi Faik Konica, është ende më i skajshëm në mendimet e tija. Ai thotë: "Gjuha shqipe duhet të jetë shkruar në shekullin XIII, kur në 1272-në, Karli Anzhu, vëllai më i vogël i Shën Luigjit, mbretit të Francës, u zgjodh mbret i shqiptarëve me kryeqytet Durrësin. Ai dërgoi në Durrës mëkëmbësin e tij, Gazon d'Eshinar, për të organizuar Mbretërinë e Shqipërisë. Ai duhet të ketë organizuar edhe gjuhën administrative, edhe në shqip. Por Konica shkruan se fillimet e shqipes së shkruar duhet të jenë që në kohën e normandëve, në shek XI. Ai thotë që, në shek. XII, gjuha italiane vendëse "il volgare" nisi me drojtje të pohojë veten kundrejt latinishtes dhe momenti i parë letrar i njohur në italishte është "Kënga e palaços toskan", që i përket kësaj periudhe. Meqë gjithçka ndodhte në Itali, herët a vonë do të kishte jehonë edhe në Shqipëri, kjo na lejon të besojmë se ideja për të shkruar gjuhën e vet, shqiptarëve duhet t'u ketë ardhur nga Italia, nga fundi i shekullit XII. Ndonjë ditë mund të gjendet një përgjigje përfundimtare, për këtë çështje në arkivat e Vatikanit ose në dokumentet bashkëkohëse të urdhrave Benediktin dhe Domenikan, madje Konica mendon se kjo lloj letërsie shqipe duhet të ketë qenë laike, rrëfime kalorësiake apo përmbledhje historish, sipas modelit të botimit italian "Cente novelle anche". Unë besoj se Konica nuk është aspak një entuziast euforik. A duhet ta paragjykojmë dr. Musa Ahmetin? Ai ka shkruar se, së shpejti, do të botojë në aparatin shkencor edhe dëshmitë autentike, tekstin e 1210-s, shoqëruar edhe me dokumentin zyrtar të tre paleografëve të Vatikanit, si dhe dokumentin pop të Vatikanit, që lejon botimin e këtij dorëshkrimi. Kur ta bëjë këtë botim kemi të drejtë të japim mendime shkencore për të. Pa këtë botim nuk mund të bëjmë as kriticizmin, as paragjykimin. Shpreh mendimin se studimi do të jetë shumë i gjatë, i shumë studiuesve e ndoshta i brezave.

*Pranvera Bogdani (specialiste e mesjetës) 

Ahmeti ka hulumtuar aty ku duhej*

Lexova me kënaqësi të veçantë këto ditë në shtyp lajmin me të cilin studiuesi Musa Ahmeti, me banim në Zagreb, na bënte me dije mbi gjetjen e një libri, të parit deri më sot të shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, në fillimet e shek. XIII, në arkivin sekret të Vatikanit. Bota shkencore albanologjike, studiues shqiptarë të Shqipërisë dhe diasporës me kohë kanë qenë të bindur se shqipja shkruhej shumë më parë nga ç'ishte arritur të dokumentohej. Ndaj ishin në pritje të një dëshmie materiale, për t'i dhënë fund paradoksit, se nuk ekziston në këtë botë ndonjë qoshk, sënduk apo ndryshe me gjuhë jo më popullore, por shkencore , arkiv, ku të ruheshin ato të famshmet" kronikat tona" të përmendura nga heroi ynë kombëtar Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu, apo ndonjë libër i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, përpara vitit 1462, kur kishin gjetur tashmë të dëshmuar fjalinë e parë të shkruar në gjuhën tonë. 
Arkivi sekret i Vatikanit, me të drejtë pritej të ishte një nga vendet ku mund të ruheshin dëshmi të hershme të gjuhës sonë të shkruar dhe prandaj është bërë objekt hulumtimesh edhe në këtë drejtim. E autorizuar nga Instituti i Historisë, në vitet1992-1993, si specialiste e historisë mesjetare për periudhën para pushtimit osman, unë hyra në këtë arkiv për të hulumtuar dokumente të reja për historinë e Shqipërisë dhe u përpoqa të jepja një ndihmesë edhe në këtë drejtim. Më duhet të pranoj se, sikundër edhe paraardhësit e mi, nuk isha me fat si studiuesi Musa Ahmeti. Arsyet lidhen me veçoritë e këtij arkivi. Ende sot ai është i paskeduar tërësisht në indekse informuese dhe duket shumë e largët dita që të kesh për të një informacion orientues të kompjuterizuar, që e vë studiuesin e shek. XXI në pozita tepër lehtësuese në arkiva të tjerë të botës. 
Ajo çka dihet sot për materialin që ai ruan, është fakti se ende nuk është shfletuar në tërësinë e tij dhe se, për ta plotësuar punën e bërë nga disa breza arkivistësh, lypset edhe ajo e disa brezave të tjerë në të ardhmen. Në një situatë të tillë për një studiues, që provon të punojë në arkivin e Vatikanit, publik , i hapur për të gjitha kombet pa paragjykime feje e besimi, është domosdoshmëri të hulumtojë në tri drejtime: së pari të hulumtojë literaturën informuese, skedarët e botuar ose jo, pastaj të përpiqet të njihet me punën në vazhdim të arkivistëve aktualë nëse është e mundur, dhe, së treti, të arrijë përsëri, nëse i mundësohet, të bashkëpunojë me studiues që kanë përvojë të gjatë pune në këtë arkiv të kombësive të ndryshme, ku do të veçoja me përparësi ata kroatë për seriozitetin, por edhe për ndjenjat historikisht miqësore me shqiptarët. Në këtë kontekst, studiuesi Musa Ahmeti ka pasur avantazhe, siç pohon edhe ai vetë, në krahasim me shqiptaërt e tjerë që kanë hulumtuar përpara tij, si njohje, informacione nga studiues, të cilat i ka shfrytëzuar me sukses duke na gëzuar të gjithëve me lajmin e bukur. 

*Shaban Sinani (drejtor i Arkivit të Shtetit)* 

Në hapësirën shqiptare ka ekzistuar një shkollë shkruesish qysh prej paleokrishterimit 
Historia e shkrimit shqip është vetëm një pjesëzë e vogël e historisë së shkrimit, në kuptim terminologjik. 
Për shekuj me radhë shkrimi ka qenë jo thjesht një teknokraci e bartjes së kumteve gojore në kumte letrare, por një mjeshtëri, një art i zbatuar. Dorëshkrimet më të hershme origjinale që ruhen në arkivat e Shqipërisë ("Beratinus-1", shek. VI dhe "Beratinus-2", shek. IX) çmohen jo vetëm për lëndën ungjillore që përmbajnë, por edhe për vlerat estetike të "bukurshkrimit (kaligrafisë) imperial" (Crisci, Cavallo). 
Sipas vlerësimeve të studiuesve të dorëshkrimeve ungjillore, tradita e të cilave në Shqipëri vijon pa ndërprerje për rreth 15 shekuj me radhë, në zonën ballkanike dhe saktësisht në disa prej qyteteve kryesore shqiptare (Berat, Ohër), ka ekzistuar një shkollë vendore shkruesish ("scribers"). Kjo shkollë ka identitetin e saj në mjeshtërinë e të shkruarit (dr. Roderic Mullen). Kur flitet për traditën e shkrimit të shqipes dhe thellësinë historike të burimit të saj është e arsyeshme që ky fakt të mbahet në vlerësim. Në një hapësirë ku vërtetohet se shkolla e shkruesve vendës, qoftë të traditës helene, qoftë të traditës latine, ka një të shkuar të largët, konteksti kulturor për shkrime të hershme edhe në gjuhën amtare, jo vetëm ekziston, por është inkurajues. Nëse në mjedisin shqiptar të periudhës prej paleokrishterimit deri në Rilindjen Evropiane kishte traditë të shkrimit në përgjithësi, siç provohet prej tipologjisë së dorëshkrimeve kishtare që ruhen në arkivat e vendit, ky është një fakt që favorizon edhe besueshmërinë e një tradite të shkrimit në gjuhë amtare para-buzukiane. A ka ekzistuar një dorëshkrim i vitit 1210, shkruar prej Teodor Shkodranit, sikurse është shkruar kohët e fundit, apo, përkundrazi, kjo është një dëshirë për të thelluar artificialisht historinë e shkrimit shqip, sikurse janë shprehur të tjerë? Veç ekzistencës së shkollës vendëse-ballkanike të shkruesve ("scribers"), siç janë përcaktuar nga paleografët dhe bibliologët, në dobi të optimistëve vjen edhe fakti se institucioni që e ka në pronësi intelektuale këtë dorëshkrim, Arkivi Sekret i Vatikanit, ka kushtëzuar me marrëveshje zbuluesin e tekstit të ruajë fshehtësinë e origjinalit, deri në një botim të plotë të transshqiptuar. Për dorëshkrime të rendit të çfarëdoshëm nuk është as praktikë dhe as logjike të bëhen marrëveshje. Duket se Arkivi Sekret i Vatikanit ia di mirë vlerën këtij dokumenti, përderisa ka paracaktuar kushtet e publikimit dhe rendin e zbatimit të tyre. Një arsye e tretë, që merr rëndësi për ta relativizuar debatin e hapur, lidhet me disa dokumente thuajse krejtësisht të panjohura të botës shqiptare, që përkufizojnë klimën dhe horizontin kulturor të hapësirës arbërore në prag të Rilindjes Evropiane, kohë me të cilën është lidhur edhe dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit. Nuk ka kaluar veçse një muaj nga dita e botimit të Statutit të Shkodrës" (Xhufi, Nadin), një akt epokal i së drejtës urbane në këtë anë të Adriatikut. Vetëm para pak kohësh, në arkivat e Kroacisë, në fondin e Milan Shuflajt, u zbulua "Statuti i Danjës", me mbi 500 nyje, një prej statuteve më të përplota të gjithë vijës bregdetare adriatike, prej Durrësit deri në Zadar (Zarë, Kroaci) e Piran (Slloveni). Qytetet shqiptare, prej Ulqinit, Tivarit, Shkodrës, Drishtit, Danjës, Durrësit etj. kanë pasur statute, rregulla të jetës së bashkësisë urbane, qysh prej shekullit XIV e në vijim, disa edhe më herët. Studiuesit e konsiderojnë arritjen e kësaj shkalle zhvillimi, si tipar themelor të frymës së humanizmit, në të cilën u zhvilluan gjuhët kombëtare, si gjuhë të shkruara. Për të kufizuar shkallën e gabueshmërisë, në këtë debat është me vend të tregohet durimi i arsyeshëm. Nuk mund të gjykohet një dorëshkrim duke njohur vetëm një fjali të tij. Teksti përmban rreth 208 faqe, gati tre libra në një. Botimi në shqip i këtij dorëshkrimi nuk do të zgjatë shumë. Paracaktimi, qoftë në favor të hershmërisë absolute, aq më shumë për të kundërtën, bën dëm në dije. Botimi do të lejojë të vërehet sa botë shqiptare ka në dorëshkrim dhe ç'gjurmë etnike mund të gjenden në identitetin e autorit. Publikimi, në një fazë të mëvonshme, edhe i tekstit origjinal, në mënyrë fototipike, do të lejojë edhe tejshkrime alternative e studime të karakterit tekstologjik. Së fundmi, dyert e Arkivit Sekret të Vatikanit janë të hapura edhe për studiues të tjerë, të cilët mund të këshillojnë jo vetëm përmbajtjen e tekstit, por edhe llojin e lëndës, vjetërsinë e saj. Mendimi se gjithçka është zbuluar tashmë dhe se nuk mbetet tjetër veçse të saktësohet çfarë është zbuluar nuk pajtohet me teknologjinë e dijes shkencore. Vetëm këtë vit në arkivat e Shqipërisë janë pranuar dy tituj librash të panjohur të periudhës mesjetare, që nuk gjenden në ndonjë bibliografi, duke përfshirë botimin "Albanica" 1-2, punë e vyer e Bibliotekës Kombëtare. Deri në shpalljen e këtyre të dhënave, qoftë zelli i atyre që diskutojnë me përndezje të papërligjur, duke paraqitur si dorëshkrim të Teodor Shkodranit tekste dorëshkrimesh krejtësisht të tjera dhe duke u betuar se kanë në duar pikërisht zbulimin; qoftë zelli i atyre që përjashtojnë kategorikisht një histori më të hershme të shqipes së shkruar se "Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut, është, në njëfarë mënyre, shpërdorim i pafrytshëm i dijes. 
Dr. Shaban Sinani Etnolog 


*Prof. Dhimitër Shuteriqi*

Lajmi i një zbulimi mëse të madh për kulturën shqipe
Disa herë në këtë vit , dr. Musa Ahmeti, nga Kosova, ka dhënë lajmin e përmbirrallë dhe të përmbigëzueshëm se ka zbuluar në arkivat e Vatikanit një dorëshkrim shqip të vitit 1210. Vepra është e firmuar më 9 mars të atij viti nga një Teodor Shkodrani. Ajo ka 208 fletë të formatit 28 me 39.5 cm, pra mund të jetë edhe më e vëllimshme se "Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut i vitit 1555. Ky libër i parë që njohim shqip ka bërë të pohohet se, me gjuhën e tij të punuar, shqipja tregon se ka qenë lëvruar kohë më parë. Dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit është 345 vjet më i moçëm se libri i Buzukut. Ca më shumë ai është 74 vjet më i moçëm se lajmi i parë që ka qenë dhënë mbi ekzistencën e gjuhës së shqiptarëve, si gjuhë më vete. Emri i Teodor Shkodranit, i vitit 1210, është i njohur sado rrallë tek ne, se shkruante në periudhën kur ai bënte dhe punën për shqipen, si një autor i ditshëm. Aty nga vitet '30, Faik Konica nisi të shkruante një vepër anglisht mbi Shqipërinë "kopsht shkëmb" (rockengard) i Ballkanit, vepër që mbeti e pakryer dhe që u botua pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore nga miqtë e tij në SHBA. Duke u mbështetur tek dëshmia latinishte e francezit Gulielm Adami, njohur zakonisht si "Brocardus Monacus", Konica që u mor shpesh me të kaluarën e shkrimit të shqipes dhe të letërsisë shqiptare, në veprën e tij postume, bëri supozimin se shqipja që, sipas dëshmisë së përmendur, ka libra të sajat më 1332-në, shkruar me alfabetin latin, duhet të jetë shkruar, p.sh., e pakta që nga viti 1272, kur Karli I Anzhu i Napolit e shpalli veten "Rex Albaniae", por edhe më herët, ndoshta që nga fundi i shek.XI e gjer në fund të shek. XII, kur normandët zbritën në Shqipëri për të sulmuar bizantinët që mbanin vendin. Ne, duke u mbështetur në latinistë të zotë, si prof. Sotir Papakristo dhe Stefan Prifti, kemi pranuar se shqipja kishte qenë shkruar e pakta që nga shekulli XIII( në historinë e letërsisë shqipe" për shkollat e mesme, që u botua me 1955-n). Më tej kemi supozuar se periudha e shtetit të parë të Arbrit, ajo e viteve 1190-1216, mund të ishte koha e fillimeve të shkrimit të shqipes. Është një çast nga më të rëndësishmit e jetës së hershme të popullit tonë. , kur katolicizmi dhe ortodoksia ishin në ndeshje të ashpër me herezinë, që kishte pushtuar Ballkanin dhe Shqipërinë vetë dhe një pjesë të mirë të Perëndimit, që nga brigjet e Atlantikut në Francë dhe që e luftonte papa Inocent III. Ky papë u mor vesh edhe me Arkondin Dhimitër, që ishte në krye të Arbrit, pas vitit 1208, për t'i dërguar këtij një prelat nga Durrësi, që të përforcohej feja në Arbër. Por Dhimitri guxoi të prishet me papën. Tani, zbulimi më i madh i dr. Ahmetit, na bën të themi, bashkë me Konicën, se shqipja ka nisur të shkruhet edhe përpara vitit 1210, posa këtë vit një Teodor Shkodrani na ka lënë një vepër në gjuhën shqipe, në të cilën ai merret me çështje të teologjisë, filozofisë dhe historisë. ( Me sa duket, me kronikën e qyteteve shqiptare të kohës). Aleks Buda i kërkonte origjinat e shtetit shqiptar që nga mesi i shekullit XI, kur njihet me emër një zot i një qyteti alban në Shqipëri të Veriut, si dhe emri i peshkopit të peshkopatës, që e ka qendrën në atë qytet. Për t'iu vënë punës së kërkimit të ndonjë dokumenti shqip me rëndësi, dr.Ahmeti u nis nga botimi i Eqerem Çabejt, të cilit arbëreshi i Italisë, Nilo Borxhja, që është marrë me kërkimin dhe botimin e fragmenteve të moçme të shqipes së shkruar, i kishte thënë filologut tonë të madh se kishte rënë në gjurmë të një vepre shqip përpara Buzukut. Dr. Musa Ahmeti, si edhe Çabej e të tjerë, ka pasur parasysh dëshminë e Adamit, të vitit 1332. Dhe, me durim shumë të madh e me guxim, i është vënë punës për të zbuluar diçka me rëndësi të madhe përpara librit shqip të vitit 1555, duke korrur një sukses që nuk ka çmim dhe që e nderon fort. Dorëshkrimin e Teodor Shkodranit të vitit 1210 ai e gjeti në arkivin e Vatikanit, ku nuk ishte sinjalizuar në mënyrë të mjaftueshme apo evidente. Nuk ka lajm më të gëzueshëm që na jep, nuk ka nder më të madh që ai i bën kulturës në gjuhën shqipe. I lumtë! Bota shqiptare pret me ankth që ai të botojë veprën shkodrane që, për së shpejti, pasi ka punuar për ta gatitur për shtyp që nga viti 1998, kur pati fatin e bardhë ta zbulonte.

*Prof. Nasho Jorgaqi*

Të besojmë se dorëshkrimi nuk është mistifikim
Duam të besojmë se emri i Teodor Shkodranit dhe dorëshkrimit të tij që kanë hyrë këto ditë në qarkullim mediatik, ndonëse ende janë larg shqyrtimit dhe gjykimit shkencor, të mos jenë mistifikime, por një realitet i gjallë dhe i prekshëm. Kush është interesuar për historinë e shqipes së shkruar, e ka pritur një zbulim të tillë, sado jo të këtyre përmasave. Më optimistët e kanë konsideruar vetëm çështje kohe. Hamendjet dhe gjurmimet periferike të F.Konicës, N.Joklit, M.Shuflajt, , por edhe të Dh.Shuteriqit, E.Çabejt, a ndonjë tjetri kanë qenë sinjale shprese dhe besimi për brezat e rinj të hulumtuesve dhe të studiuesve. Ata të çonin te mendimi se shqipja duhej të jetë shkruar përtej shek. XV, në periudhën paraturke. Zbulimi i dorëshkrimit të Teodor Shkodranit, i vitit 1210, me sa duket, jo vetëm e vërteton dhe e konkretizon, por edhe tejkalon çdolloj parashikimi. I shtyn kufijtë kohorë të shqipes së shkruar, jo me dekada, por me shekuj, plot 345 vite më përtej. Dhe në këtë rast është fjala jo për një dokument të çfarëdoshëm, por për një vepër të plotë e solide prej qindra faqesh. Dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit, nga të gjitha pikëpamjet që t'i qasesh, paraqet interes të jashtëzakonshëm. Mjafton të mendosh se gjuha jonë amtare del e shkruar, hë për hë, qysh nga fundi i mesjetës. Kjo lashtësi e re e shqipes së shkruar sjell doemos përmasa dhe motive serioze për një konceptim dhe ridimensionim të vlerave të letërsisë shqipe e sidomos të letërsisë së vjetër. Një vepër si kjo, e fillimit të shekullit XIII, na bën paraprakisht të shprehemi se, në kushtet kur latinishtja kish prioritetin gati absolut, si gjuhë kulture, gjuha shqipe merrte këtë funksion në raste të caktuara për bartësit dhe përdoruesit e saj. Sepse, siç dihet, gjuha shqipe, si të gjitha gjuhët popullore, përfshi dhe italishten në mesjetë e deri vonë, kryente funksione thjesht komunikimi dhe përdorimi privat. Por, ndërkaq, në gjuhët popullore është lëvruar edhe një letërsi e tërë fetare didaktike, diturake, historike, etj., të cilën e dëshmon më së miri letërsia italiane e mesjetës. Në gjuhën amtare, siç e dëshmon dorëshkrimi i T.Shkodranit, kanë shkruar vepra fetare-diturake edhe autorë shqiptarë. Kuvendet katolike të Shqipërisë së Veriut, me qendër Shkodrën, ishin vatra të kësaj veprimtarie kulturore. Pikërisht në shekullin e XIII, në këto kuvende kishin filluar të punonin priftërinj të urdhrave benediktine dhe françeskanë. Një nga këta, mesa duket ka qenë edhe Teodor Shkodrani. Vepra e tij e zbuluar është bashkëmoshatare e veprave që shkruheshin aso kohe në Itali në gjuhën popullore. Nga më përfaqësuesit paraqitet "Cronica" e Salimben Adamit (1221-1287). Jemi në mbarim të mesjetës dhe në fillim të kohës së re, një shekull përpara se të shfaqej Dante Aligeri. Madje Teodor Shkodrani e kryen veprën e tij, më 1210-n, plot një shekull më parë se Dantja të mbaronte Purgatorin (1310). Lënda e dorëshkrimit të T.Shkodranit, me një përmbajtje teologjike, filozofike dhe historike, ashtu siç na dëshmon zbuluesi është një tregues tjetër i rëndësishëm që paraqet vepra. Ajo na bën të mendojmë se vetëm një gjuhë e lëvruar, e aftë dhe e pasur, mund të trajtonte dhe të pasqyronte tema dhe argumente aq abstrakte. Me sa duket, dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit vjen të na e vërtetojë këtë realitet të gëzueshëm. Më aftësi të tilla pasqyruese e trajtuese, gjuha shqipe vihet në një plan dhe nivel evropian. Duam të besojmë se jemi para një feste të kulturës shqiptare. Po bëhemi dëshmitarë të një momenti historik, kur nga thellësitë e shekujve të mesjetës po del në dritë një nga majat e ajsbergut të qytetërimit tonë të lashtë.



Marre nga *shekulli*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*shkrim i ardian vehbise n'gazeten java* 

http://www.gazetajava.com/23klavehbiu.html

Ende i pabotuar në ndonjë farë mënyre, dorëshkrimi i të mistershmit Teodor Shkodrani - i datuar si i vitit 1210 dhe i zbuluar tani vonë në "Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit" nga Dr. Musa Ahmeti nga Zagrebi - e ka fituar tashmë një ekzistencë të qëndrueshme në mediat shqiptare, falë zellit të këtyre për pasur kurdoherë tiganin në zjarr edhe kur peshku s'dihet as nëse është në det apo jo. Madje ky zbulim i papritur dhe krejt sensacional, që e shtyn të paktën tre shekuj më herët datën e librit të parë shqip, duket sikur u jep të drejtë edhe të gjithë atyre që kurrë nuk janë pajtuar me të vërtetat albanologjike elementare - pse kanë parë në to prova të një komploti sado të pavetëdijshëm për ta varrosur unicitetin shqiptar në Evropë. 

Mirëpo, siç e vuri re mirë Ardian Klosi në një artikull të paradokohshëm në gazetën "Shekulli", deri më sot Dr. Ahmeti nuk ka paraqitur ndonjë provë materiale sado pak të besueshme për ekzistencën reale të kësaj vepre, siç do të ishte një fotografi të ndonjë faqeje të dorëshkrimit; as ka kërkuar mbështetjen e ndonjë specialisti më të njohur a të paanshëm në fushën e paleografisë e të filologjisë për autentikimin e kohës kur pretendohet të jetë shkruar vepra; edhe pse një vepër e shkruar në shqipe, me alfabetin latin, në vitin 1210 nga një autor që duket të jetë me prejardhje nga një trevë nën ndikimin kulturor bizantin, u bie ndesh të gjitha konvencioneve të albanologjisë, të balkanologjisë e më tej. Aq më tepër që paraqitja e zbulimit (apo duhet thënë "zbulimit") si të mirëqenë në mediat shqiptare anembanë botës nuk më duket se ndihmon në përcaktimin e vërtetësisë; përkundrazi.

Dihet se të shkruarit e një gjuhe nuk varet nga trillet e këtij apo atij autori; por nga rrethanat historike dhe kulturore në të cilat ajo gjuhë përdoret. Vetë të shkruarit është një lloj komunikimi, ndoshta jo i drejtpërdrejtë, por i destinuar për një publik të shtrirë më tej në hapësirë e në kohë; kjo edhe ngaqë një vepër e shkruar nuk mund të përligjet, qenësisht, veçse nga lexuesi. Shpesh të shkruarit e një gjuhe nuk është pa lidhje edhe me përvijimin e një vetëdijeje të komunitetit si shtrat i një kulture a qytetërimi të caktuar, për të mos thënë feje; prandaj edhe gjuhë të ndryshme të Evropës dokumentohen me shkrim në periudha historike të ndryshme.

Deri më sot, si dokument i parë i shqipes së shkruar është marrë e ashtuquajtura "Formulë e Pagëzimit" e vitit 1462, ndërsa "Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut i vitit 1555 mbahet si i pari libër në këtë gjuhë. Historianët mendojnë se këto data nuk janë pa lidhje me lëvizjet e Reformës dhe të Kundërreformës në gjirin e krishtërimit evropian, dhe se përpjekja për të shkruar tekste religjioze në një gjuhë të ndryshme nga latinishtja (a greqishtja) shpjegohet me një orvatje të Vatikanit për të reaguar ndaj lëvizjeve të ndryshme qendërikëse që po e troshitnin katolicizmin në Evropë. Në përgjithësi, zgjimi i kulturave lokale pas letargjisë mesjetare nga njëra anë, dhe zhvillimi i shtypshkrimit nga ana tjetër, u treguan vendimtare për t'ua dhënë shkrimin edhe atyre gjuhëve që, deri në atë kohë, kishin mbetur të pashkruara. 

Nga kjo pikëpamje, "Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut nuk paraqitet aspak si vepër e vonuar, as jashtë kontekstit, madje edhe po të kihet parasysh se shqipja flitej pikërisht në ato troje ku lufta për supremaci midis kishës së Perëndimit dhe kishës së Lindjes kurrë nuk kish reshtur. Mjaft të krahasohet kjo datë me çka dihet për historinë e dokumentimit të gjuhëve të tjera me histori të përafërt me të shqipes: rumanishtja, për shembull, na dokumentohet prej vitit 1521; për letonishten, shembujt e parë të shkrimit gjenden në një katekizëm të vitit 1585; në një kohë që lituanishtja dëshmohet në përkthimin nga latinishtja të një himni, në vitin 1545; edhe finlandishtja rezulton e shkruar për herë të parë në shekullin XVI; në një kohë që sllovakishtja na dëshmohet jo më herët se viti 1636. Përkundrazi, për një varg gjuhësh të tjera dokumentimi duket të ketë qenë më i hershëm: si në shekullin XIV për kroatishten e polonishten, në shekullin XII për portugalishten, në shekullin XI për hungarishten e më në fund në shekullin X për slovenishten. 

Autorët që kanë analizuar filologjikisht "Mesharin" e Buzukut, si Petrotta, Resuli e Çabej, kanë vënë re se zgjidhjet grafematike të atij shkrimtari janë aq konsekuente sa të lënë shteg të mendohet për një traditë të shkrimit të shqipes që i paraprin Mesharit, edhe pse Buzuku vetë e thekson se është i pari që po e ndërmerr të shkruarit e kësaj gjuhe; ndërkohë të tjerë filologë kanë vënë re ngjashmëri, po në trajtimin grafematik të tingujve të shqipes, midis teksteve të autorëve katolikë të Veriut nga njëra anë, dhe autorëve të hershëm arbëreshë, nga ana tjetër. Prandaj edhe albanologët në përgjithësi nuk e kanë përjashtuar mundësinë që shqipja të ketë qenë shkruar përpara Buzukut, në periudhën paraosmane a gjithsesi në kohën e përvijimit sado jetëshkurtër të një vetëdijeje unitare të shqiptarëve, në periudhën e invazionit osman e të qëndresës kundër tij. 

Mirëpo dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit, në rast se është autentik dhe i datuar saktë, nuk mund kurrsesi të gjejë vend brenda kësaj paradigme tanimë të përcaktuar; përkundrazi, konfirmimi i tij doemos do të ftojë për një rivështrim rrënjësor jo vetëm të historisë së shkrimit e të kulturës shqiptare, por edhe të asaj ballkanike e më gjerë; si dhe të dinamikës së ndërveprimit të kulturave vernakulare me latinishten në gjysmën e parë të mijëvjeçarit të dytë në Evropë. Kjo sepse, edhe në qofshin të mirëqena dyshimet e të gjithë atyre që shohin një traditë prapa Buzukut (e ndofta Pal Engjëllit), kjo traditë është përfytyruar gjithnjë si në trajtë tekstesh relativisht të shkurtra e të shkëputura, ose tejshkrimesh këngësh religjioze ose folklorike, ose prokurash tregtare; por jo në trajtë librash dorëshkrime dyqindfaqësh si ky që ka zbuluar Dr. Ahmeti.

Ardian Klosi me të drejtë vëren se, në shekullin XIII në Evropë, traktatet teologjike-filozofike ende shkruheshin në latinishte; pse latinishtja ishte gjuha e fesë dhe e diturisë; madje edhe thjesht gjuha e mendimit abstrakt. Edhe vetë Dante Alighieri, autori i "Komedisë Hyjnore" -më e famshmja poemë në letërsinë italiane - veprat e veta filozofike e historike i shkruante në latinishte. Më anë tjetër, Bizanti si perandori ishte fund e krye i mbështetur në mitin e shkronjës greke e në kulturën që buronte prej saj; ashtu siç mbështetej kultura e popujve sllavë të jugut në glagolitishten. Prandaj gjesti i Teodor Shkodranit do parë si revolucionar jo thjesht në historinë e letrave shqipe, por në krejt historinë e Evropës; pse kemi të bëjmë me një autor që i hyn përpilimit të një traktati refleksiv në një gjuhë vernakulare, në kundërvënie të hapur me standardin e stilin "akademik" të kohës. 

Implikimet e një zbulimi të tillë do të ishin vërtet të pazakonshme. Një traktat teologjiko-filozofik dyqindfaqësh nuk mund të lindë brenda një kulturë ashtu, i armatosur deri në dhëmbë si Athina nga koka e Zeus-it; një autor që merr mundimin të nxijë me qindra faqe në një gjuhë relativisht minore me siguri i referohet një tradite ekzistuese (ndoshta edhe më tepër se ç'do t'i referohej Buzuku traditës tre shekuj më pas); dhe kjo të bën të mendosh se dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit, vërtet që sot mund të merret, për mungesë provash të tjera, si i pari dokumentim shkrimor i shqipes; por në të vërtetë mund të ketë qenë edhe e fundit vepër e një tradite shkrimesh arbërore që më pas, për arsye të çfarëdoshme, u shua. Dhe e gjithë kjo në mjedisin e një gjuhe e cila ishte pothuajse e panjohur në Evropë e që nuk përmendej pothuajse askund; e folur nga një popull që ngrysej në një perandori e në një fe, e gdhihej në një tjetër; por që megjithatë paskësh arritur të ruajë në gji xhevahirin e të shkruarit... E pagjasë? Doemos! E pamundur? Aspak. 

E ndoshta pikërisht këtë traditë kishte parasysh kryepeshkopi i Tivarit Guillelmus Adae (i njohur edhe si murgu Brocard), kur shkruante, një vepër të vitit 1332, se "Licet Albanenses aliam omnio linguam latinam habeant et diversam, tamen literam latinam habent in uso et in omnis suis libris" ("Sadoqë shqiptarët kanë një tjetër gjuhë, krejt të ndryshme nga latinishtja, megjithatë ata kanë në përdorim dhe në të gjithë librat e tyre shkronjën latine"). Mirëpo problemi me këtë pohim kaq të çuditshëm ka qenë se "literam latinam" mund të ketë kuptimin "shkronjën latine", por mund të ketë edhe kuptimin "gjuhën latine"; përndryshe, ç'u bënë gjithë këta libra shqip të shkruar me alfabetin latin, për të cilat e ka fjalën Hirësia e tij? 

Natyrisht, këtu rrethin e mbyllin të gjithë ata që, në vartësi nga këndvështrimi, mund të karakterizohen si antikonformistë a anti-establishmentarianë, ose thjesht si sharlatanë, paranojakë kulturorë a manipulatorë idesh; meqë absurditeti i dukshëm ku na shpien hipotezat e deduksionet e mësipërme u shpjegoka, sipas tyre, me një komplot historik kundër shqiptarizmit, të përthyer në shekuj në një orvatje për të minimizuar rolin e shqiptarëve në historinë e Evropës a më gjerë; për të shpërfillur, shtrembëruar e fshehur arritjet kulturore të këtij populli ndër më të lashtët e kontinentit; por edhe në një fushatë sistematike për të shkatërruar dëshmitë materiale të kësaj fisnikërie kulturore - prej keqdashësish shovenë tanimë të pavdekësuar në figurën e atij murgut serb në romanin "Dosja H." të Ismail Kadaresë. Kjo valë entuziastësh, të fantaksurish, injorantësh e ndonjëherë mashtruesish në kontekste të tjera ka qenë kurdoherë gati të përqafojë hipoteza nga më të pabesueshmet; t'u falet etruskëve e pellazgëve si stërgjyshër të shqiptarëve të sotëm; të shpjegojë me anë të shqipes emrat e perëndive të Olimpit e të egjiptianëve të lashtë; e më në fund ta interpretojë mungesën e shqiptarëve në histori si provë të një omisioni dashakeq nga ana e armiqve tanë shekullorë. 

Tani për tani, dr. Musa Ahmeti e ka lënë dorëshkrimin e Teodor Shkodranit të varur pezull në hapësirën e askujt midis shkencës dhe pseudoshkencës; diturisë dhe manipulimit; shkencës dhe mitit. Hijenat e kulturës shqiptare, që nuk flenë kurrë, janë të parat që i janë afruar për ta mikluar e joshur e tunduar; pse momentalisht potenciali mitkrijues i këtij zbulimi duket sikur e tejkalon vlerën e tij për kulturën shqiptare e historinë e shqipes së shkruar në përgjithësi. Mirëpo një mit i ngritur mbi dy-tre deklarata pompoze në mediat nuk mund ta ketë jetën të gjatë; sepse sot edhe mitet vetë janë aq shpesh në kontakt me njëri-tjetrin, sa nuk mund t'u shpëtojnë pasojave të një lufte për ekzistencë në kuptimin darvinist. Prandaj vetëm një analizë racionale, e paanshme dhe autoritare e dorëshkrimit do t'ia sigurojë një vend jo vetëm në presidiumin e kulturës shqiptare, por edhe në panteonin e mitit kombëtar pa të cilin nuk bëkemi dot.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Dokumenti i parë në shqip apo një bllof i madh? 

nga Ardian Klosi*

Prej disa javësh mediat shqiptare në Shqipëri, Kosovë e diasporë kanë shpallur një sensacion: gjetjen e një dorëshkrimi të moçëm në gjuhën shqipe nga dr. Musa Ahmeti në Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit. Dorëshkrimi thuhet se është i vitit 1210, është shkruar në pergamen në 208 fletë, i tëri në gjuhën shqipe, në dialekt të veriut nga njëfarë Theodor Shkodrani. Zbuluesi, doktor Ahmeti, që i ka filluar kërkimet e tij më 1995, ka rënë në gjurmë të tij në vitin 1998. Gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe gjer më sot ai nuk ka folur dhe komunikuar me askënd, por është marrë me transkriptimin e veprës, derisa tani, si e ka përfunduar këtë punë tepër të vështirë, sikurse thotë, iu drejtua mediave, duke dhënë intervista të shumta mbi zbulimin e tij.
Pothuajse të gjitha revistat tona të ilustruara e kanë botuar lajmin të shoqëruar me intervista të doktor Ahmetit. Të njëjtën gjë kanë bërë edhe një numër gazetash. Në televizione e radio kanë folur njerëz të njohur të jetës publike shqiptare, të cilët përshëndesin zbulimin e rrallë. Drejtori i Muzeut Kombëtar p.sh. i entuziazmuar flet për lashtësinë e gjuhës së shkruar shqipe, e cila pas këtij zbulimi "del e shkruar edhe para Luterit ose Dantes".
Na ra në sy menjëherë, që në asnjërin nga organet dhe shpalljet e përmendura nuk botohet asnjë faksimile e veprës së Theodor Shkodranit. Në vend të saj riprodhohen faksimile veprash të tjera, bie fjala nga një dorëshkrim në pergamen i vitit 1274, ku thuhet se përmbahen dy vula zotërinjsh shqiptarë, Ëngjëllorëve dhe Dukagjinëve, ose nga një dokument i Arkivit të Dubrovnikut, i vitit 1284, ku përmendet për herë të parë gjuha shqipe (shih p.sh. revistën "Klan", 13.10.02 ose "Ekskluzive", tetor 2002 etj.). Është për t'u habitur që asnjë redaktor a botues i këtyre revistave nuk ka kërkuar fotokopje të një flete të origjinalit, për të pasur qoftë dhe një grimcë dëshmie. As drejtori i Muzeut Kombëtar, i pyetur, nuk ishte në gjendje të paraqiste ndonjë faksimile të origjinalit.
Ndërkohë që dr. Ahmeti po lahet në dushet e lavdisë mediatike, neve, pas gëzimit të parë për këtë lajm të jashtëzakonshëm, filluan të na lindin disa dyshime për vërtetësinë e zbulimit. Çfarë e pengon doktorin që të botojë një fragment nga zbulimi i vet? Tani ai është krejt i tiji si zbulim, pra askush nuk mund t'ia marrë më meritën, që ka dhënë këtë ndihmesë të pashoqe për historinë e gjuhës shqipe dhe të vetë Shqipërisë. Ky është argumenti i parë, i natyrës publike. E po kësaj natyre, ose më saktë e natyrës morale-publike, është edhe pyetja tjetër që na erdhi ndër mend shpejt dhe që po ashtu na i shton dyshimet: dr. Ahmeti nuk është emër i njohur filologu; deri tani nuk i kemi lexuar asnjë botim. Ai patjetër ka pasur vështirësi të mëdha, siç e pohon edhe vetë, për të deshifruar veprën e rrallë që i ka rënë në dorë. Përpara një gjetjeje të tillë është gati një detyrim moral, që t'i drejtohesh një filologu të mësuar me tekste të vjetra të shqipes, për arsye se bëhet fjalë për një vepër që i përket në fund të fundit kulturës së krejt një kombi dhe ndihmon tej mase për shumë pikëpyetje që dalin nga historia e njohur e gjuhës dhe popullit shqiptar. Mirëpo doktor Ahmeti nuk i është drejtuar bie fjala, as Wilfried Fiedlerit në Berlin, as Bardhyl Demirajt në Mynih, as Eric Hampit ose Victor Friedmanit në Çikago, as Ardian Klosit në Tiranë, as Francesco Altimarit në Kozencë, as Italo Fortinos në Napoli; secili prej këtyre e të tjerë do ta kishin kthyer punën disavjeçare të dr. Ahmetit në punë disamujore, dhe pa ia hequr aspak meritën e zbulimit të parë.
Të vimë tani tek argumentat filologjike që na i rëndojnë edhe më shumë dyshimet për vërtetësinë e zbulimit. Citojmë gjetësin: "I gjithë dorëshkrimi është i shkruar me grafema latine; përveç që për tre grafema të shqipes janë përdorur grafemat greke (për shkronjat: "dh", "th" dhe "y"), i tëri në gjuhën shqipe, në dialektin e veriut, që si i tillë paraqet mjaft vështirësi për t'u lexuar". 
a. Nëse ky dorëshkrim është në dialektin e veriut kjo nuk përbën vështirësi, por lehtësi në të lexuar. Shumica e autorëve tanë të vjetër, të shekujve 16.-17. kanë shkruar në dialekte veriore të gegënishtes (Buzuku, Budi, Bardhi, Bogdani) dhe kjo traditë thuajse e vijueshme shkrimi e lehtëson mjaft leximin e çdo teksti të atyre kohëve në gegënishte. Kush lexon Buzukun, di t'i lexojë menjëherë edhe të tjerët, aq më shumë që për këto ndihmojnë monografi të hollësishme si ato të Eqrem Çabej, Namik Ressulit etj.
b. Gjetësi përmend tri grafema greke për dh, th dhe y, përveç atyre latine. Mirëpo për "ypsilon", edhe greqishtja edhe latinishtja mesjetare kanë po një grafemë, që është njësoj si karakter i vogël në të dyja gjuhët, siç e përdor edhe Buzuku. Ndërsa për dh-në, në qoftë se ka qenë grafema greke, përse përdor dr. Ahmeti në fjalinë e vetme që ka dëftyer deri tani (Mee ndihemmen xxe dessirnnee e phortee t'Lummnumittee ?OT - e mbaronjj n'vitee MCCX - ditnee e ix-t'Marxxittee.: Theoodor Scodraanitee) grafemën e Buzukut, që nuk është aspak greke?
c. Në këtë fjali dalin edhe një numër pikëpyetjesh, të cilat nuk i përgjigjen njohjes së deritashme të filologjisë në lëmin e teksteve të vjetra të gjuhës shqipe. Së pari, në asnjë autor të vjetër nuk gjejmë për fonemën f grafemën ph, siç na e jep dr. Ahmeti te fjala phorte. Madje edhe italishtja, nga vjen kjo fjalë në gjuhën shqipe, e shkruan me f. Ç'arsye kishte Theodor Shkodrani të shkruante phortee? Vazhdojmë: në asnjë nga autorët e vjetër nuk shkruhet nihemen, por ndihmën. Në atë kohë grupet nd, ng, mb në gegënishte ende nuk ishin asimiluar në n ose m, një zhvillim që është i mëvonshëm (shih edhe shpjegimet etimologjike të Çabejt për fjalën ndihmë). Pra, kur ky grup as te Buzuku, Budi, madje as te Bogdani, që shkruante gjuhën e Shkodrës, nuk ishin asimiluar ende, si shpjegohet që ishte asimiluar te Th. Shkodrani tre shekuj më parë? Por jo vetëm kaq: Derisa autori në fjalë shkruan nihëmë për ndihmë, ai duhej të shkruante edhe maroj për mbaronj. Këtë nuk e bën, është si të thuash këtu më logjik.Vijojmë më tej: Zanoret dyfishe, siç jepen në fjalinë e përmendur të dr. Ahmetit, nuk kanë kuptim, sepse asnjëra nuk është në pozicion të gjatë. Në tërësi mund të thuhet se të gjitha fjalët janë të çuditshme, asnjëra prej tyre dhe asnjë grafemë nuk është ashtu siç mund të pritej. Kështu, përse shkruan autori për fonemën sh "ss" dhe për fonemën s "xx"? Te autorët e vjetër për sh, kemi "sc", çka është e natyrshme, pasi është modeli latin-italian, që do duhej ta kishte marrë, sikurse ta do mendja, edhe Theodor Shkodrani.
Përveç argumentave publike-morale dhe atyre filologjike që rrjeshtuam, gjetja e doktor Ahmetit ngre edhe një numër pikëpyetjesh të natyrës historike-kulturore. Në atë periudhë Shkodra, atdheu i Theodorit në fjalë, ka qenë zonë e ndikimit ortodoks, të paktën me aq pak sa njihet nga dokumenta historikë, duke bërë pjesë në temën e Dyrrahiumit, deri në vdekjen e perandorit Manuel Komnenos (1143 - 1180), e duke rënë pas tij në duart e zhupanit të madh Stefan Nemanja, që e bashkoi me mbretërinë serbe. Pa u bërë zotërim i Venedikut, çka do të ndodhte në fund të shekullit 14., Shkodra nuk na jep asnjëlloj dokumenti a përmendjeje të hollësishme. Shkurt fjala, vepra e Theodorit ngjan me një ishull aq të izoluar dhe është kaq e pashoqe, sa dhe krahasimi me një kometë që feks papritur në qiellin e errët të dokumentacionit për Mesjetën shqiptare do të ishte me vend.
Shtrohet edhe një tjetër pyetje e fundit: doktor Ahmeti na thotë se vepra e Shkodranit ndahet në tri pjesë që flasin përkatësisht për teologjinë, për filozofinë dhe për historinë e qyteteve shqiptare. Edhe po ta pranojmë pjesën e tretë, ç'kuptim ka që një autor të shkruajë një vepër teologjike-filozofike në gjuhën shqipe, kur dihet se lingua franca për traktate të asaj kohe mbi këto fusha ishte thuajse vetëm latinishtja?
Sikurse shihet nga gjithë sa parashtruam, në lajmin e bujshëm që ka marrë dhenë e botës mediatike shqiptare, ka dy mundësi: ose kemi të bëjmë me një bllof të madh dhe punën e një sharlatani filologjik, që ka arritur të gënjejë njëri pas tjetrin një numër redaktorësh, botuesish dhe persona(litete)sh të jetës shqiptare (të tilla bllofe ka pasur edhe më parë në jetën tonë kulturore, po kujtoj këtu librin e Zaharia Manjanit për "Fundin e miserit etrusk", librin "Enigma" që ka dalë para pak kohësh dhe të tjerë), ose kemi vërtet një zbulim të madh, por që ka rënë në duar të gabuara, pasi ajo më e pakta që mund të themi për autorin e zbulimit është se e paraqit kaq keq gjetjen e tij, sa ta bëjë krejt të pabesueshme.
E fundit që bie në sy rreth kësaj ngjarjeje është heshtja e plotë e botës akademike shqiptare; e kam fjalën në radhë të parë për filologët dhe historianët që duhej të ishin prononcuar pa vonesë për t'ia shpërndarë mjegullën kësaj pune. A ka lënë vërtetë një vakuum kaq të madh i ndrituri profesor Çabej, saqë askujt të mos i dëgjohet më zëri për punë të shqipes së vjetër?
Autori i këtyre radhëve, duke u marrë fort shpesh me dorëshkrime të vjetra të shqipes, bën pjesë ndër ata që do të gëzoheshin më shumë nga të gjithë, sikur ky Theodor Shkodrani të kishte shkruar vërtet shqip në vitin 1210. Megjithatë, edhe në daltë kjo e vërtetë, asgjë nuk ia lëviz bindjen se mundimi i tij i lëvdueshëm në errësirën mesjetare të shekullit të 13. do kish pasë merituar duar më të fisme shqiptare për t'ia nxjerrë në dritë sot, në shekullin e 21.


shqiperia.com

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit nuk është kopje as përshkrim, por dorëshkrim origjinal, pohon Ahmeti*

Dokumente dhe dëshmi të reja brenda “Javës se Bibliotekës në Kosovë” 

GANI LAJQI
PRISHTINË, 9 PRILL - Edhe pse nuk kishte sjellë ndonjë dëshmi materiale për ta prezentuar para të pranishmëve të shumtë që e kishin mbushur amfiteatrin e Bibliotekës Kombëtare dhe Universitare të Kosovë, ligjërata e dr. Musa Ahmetit, njeriut i cili thotë se e ka zbuluar dorëshkrimin më të vjetër të gjuhës shqipe (1210) që i shtynë të gjitha zbulimet e deritashme madje për disa shekuj, zgjoi interesimin më të madh në kuadër të “Javës së Bibliotekës në Kosovë” e cila këto ditë mbahet në kryeqytet. I mbështetur edhe nga drejtori i Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Arkivave të Shqipërisë, dr. Shaban Sinani, Ahmeti pasqyroi një varg faktesh të reja që dëshmojnë se gjuha e shkruar shqipe nuk është aq e vonshme siç është menduar më herët, por se hynë në radhët e gjuhëve të tjera me histori të kahmotshme të shkrimit. Përkundër disa shkrimeve kundërthënëse për zbulimin e tij, që më herët vinin nga disa studiuesë shqiptarë, Ahmeti pohoi se dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit i vitit 1210, të cilin e ka zbuluar në Arkivin e Vatikanit, nuk është kopje e as përshkrim, por me punën e specialistëve (duke i analizuar shkronjat, ngjyrën, inicialet, miniaturat, ngjarjet historike, por edhe emrat e disa autorëve apo prelatëve kishtar që i përmend autori) është vërtetuar vjetërsia e tij dhe se bëhet fjalë për dorëshkrim origjinal. Ahmeti shpjegoi se i gjithë shkrimi është autograf, i shkruar nga një dorë, ndërsa në fund fare, në faqen 208 autori është firmosur me emrin e tij, Teodor Shkodrani, duke shënuar: “Me ndihmën dhe dëshirën e fort të lumturit Zot, përfundova në vitin 1210, ditën e 9 marsit - Teodor Shkodrani”. Tashmë, shpjegoi Ahmeti, është bërë transkriptimi dhe transliterimi i dorëshkrimit, i cili ndahet në tre kapituj: për teologjinë (f.1-97), filozofinë (98-146) dhe historinë (f. 147-208). “Jemi të vetdijshëm se mund të ketë lëshime, por mbetët që specialistët e fushave përkatëse, pas studimeve të tyre, të nxirrin përfundime të drejta dhe shkencore”, tha ai. Duke mos e mohuar vlerën dhe rendësinë e dy kapitujve të parë, Ahmeti shpjegoi se kapitulli i tretë ka tërhequr më shumë vëmendjen e tij dhe të studiuesve të tjerë ngase pos të dhënave me interes të veçantë, autori citon edhe veprat të tjera që ka konsultuar dhe më shumë se një herë, thirret në kronikat shqiptare të qyteteve të ndryshme. Nëse shikohet kronologjikisht, që nga viti 1284, kur për herë të parë përmendet gjuha shqipe, dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit, e shtynë edhe për 74 vjetë më herët jo vetëm përmendjen e gjuhës shqipe, por edhe e dëshmon se shqipja ishte shkruar. Ndërsa kur bëhet fjalë për dokumente të shkruar, siç është “Formula e Pagëzimit” nga viti 1462, ky dorëshkrim është më i hershëm për 252 vjet, kurse më i hershëm se “Meshari” i Buzukut për 345 vjet. Pos zbulimit të dorëshkrimit të Shkodranit, Ahmeti foli edhe për zbulimet të tjera që janë bërë gjatë këtyre viteve si dhe nevojën për studimin dhe ristudimin e tyre. Të gjitha këto zbulime ,theksoi Ahmeti, kanë një rendësi jashtëzakonisht të madhe për popullin tonë. “Duke argumentuar me fakte të gjalla, dëshirojmë të tregojmë, se populli shqiptar, edhe në periudhat më të vështira dhe me të errëta, të historisë së tij, edhe atëherë kur ka luftuar të mbietoj, nuk e ka hudhur anash kulturën, traditën, historinë dhe besimin, por çdoherë ka menduar e vepruar, ka lënë gjurmë të shkruara, duke u kujdesur që ta ruaj atë që është më e vlershmja, gjuhën amtare, e cila ia mundësoi zhvillimin e kulturës dhe rimëkëmbjen kombëtare”, tha në fund Ahmeti. Gjatë ditës së dytë të manifestimit “Java e bibliotekës në Kosovë”, të mërkurën, prof.dr. Sabri Hamiti mbajti një ligjëratë mbi letërsinë shqipe, ndërkaq më vonë u mbajt edhe një seminar për komponentet digjitale në Biblioteka. Dita e dytë e “Javës së Bibliotekë në Kosovë”, u mbyll me ekspozitën dokumentare fotografike “Shuflaj për shqiptarët”, në të cilën u prezentuan disa dokumente arkivore që ndriçojnë të kaluarën historike të hulumtuara dhe krijuara nga Shuflaj dhe që flisnin kryesisht për popullatën shqiptare.

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Dorëshkrimi shqip i Teodor Shkodranit nga viti 1210*


Dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit nga viti 1210, i tëri në gjuhën shqipe, shtyen kufijtë kohorë për 345 vite më herët se sa “Meshari”i Buzukut,që është i vitit 1555.- Botimi i tërë dorëshkrimit, si libër i veçantë, do të bëhet së shpejti nga revista “Ekskluzive”. Dorëshkrimi është transkriptuar, transliteruar dhe shoqërohet me një koment dhe analizë shkencore nga autori i këtij shkrimi.

I gjithë dorëshkrimi është autograf, i shkruar nga një dorë. Ndërsa në fund fare, në f. 208, autori është firmosur vetë me emrin: Teodor Shkodrani, duke shënuar: “Me ndihmën dhe dëshirën e fort të lumturit Zot, e përfundova në vitin 1210, ditën e 9 të marsit”.

*“Mee nihemmen zze dessirnnee e phorte t’ Lummnummitt ZOT e mbaronjj n’Vitte MCCX dittn ee IX t’ Mmarxxitee”.

THEODOR SSCODRAANNITTEE*

“Asnjë gjuhë e botës nuk njihet që nga fillimet e saj. Nga kjo arsye historia e çdo gjuhe qoftë... detyrohet të fillojë nga një epokë e caktuar... Historinë e një gjuhe mund ta nisim që nga koha që ajo gjuhë është shkruar. Vetëm kur është shkruar, një gjuhë ka marrë fizionominë e saj të veçantë, ka zënë një vend të caktuar në historinë e kulturës së njerzimit... Pa shkrime pra nuk kemi histori të një gjuhe. Për çdo gjuhë historia e saj nis kur nis kjo gjuhë të shkruhet”. [Çabej]

Studimet dhe hulumtimet shkencore nëpër arkiva e biblioteka të ndryshme, janë shumë të rëndësishme ngase na mundësojnë njohjen dhe pasurimin me të dhëna të reja për albanologjinë dhe historinë kombëtare në përgjithësi. Deri para pak kohësh është folur e shkruar, por gjithnjë deri tashti në formë të supozimeve, se “duhet” të ketë libra, dorëshkrime ose dokumente të shkruara në gjuhën shqipe, të cilat janë më të hershme se sa “Formula e pagëzimit” nga viti 1462 apo nga libri i parë i shtypur në gjuhën shqipe, “Meshari” i Buzukut nga viti 1555.
Duke u nisur nga ide të tilla, por edhe nga pohimi i Eqrem Çabejt se: “Në nëndorin e vitit 1940 N. Borgia më kumtoi në Grotaferata pranë Romës se kishte zbuluar në Arkivin e Vatikanit një dokument në gjuhën shqipe më të vjetër se Buzuku. Fshehtësinë e zbulimit të tij ky dijetar e mori me vete në varr. Gjurmime të mëtejme nëpër arkivat e Vatikanit e të Propagandës mund të na sjellin ndonjë të papritur në zbulim dokumentesh më të moçme të shqipes.” (Studime gjuhësore, vëllimi VI, f. 12, referenca nr. 29, Prishtinë, 198 

Paralelisht kemi konsultuar edhe burime të ndryshme nga Biblioteka Apostolike e Vatikanit, duke shfrytëzuar Kodekse dhe dorëshkrime të tjera që kishin të bënin me shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë

Ne, sikur edhe shumë studiues të tjerë, ju vumë kërkimeve në Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit për të gjetur ndonjë gjurmë të këtij dokumenti apo dorëshkrimi. Konsultimi me kolegë specialistë me përvojë nga Arkivi i Vatikanit, por edhe studiues eminentë botërorë, që bëjnë studime në Vatikan, ishte i dobishëm, ngase kursyem shumë kohë dhe eliminuam disa nga fondet arkivore, duke qenë pothuajse të sigurtë se aty nuk mund të ndodhej një dokument apo dorëshkrim për të cilin bën fjalë Nilo Borgia, e pas tij edhe Zef Skiroi. Fondet të cilat duhej të studioheshin, prapë ishin të shumta dhe tepër voluminoze. Paralelisht kemi konsultuar edhe burime të ndryshme nga Biblioteka Apostolike e Vatikanit, duke shfrytëzuar Kodekse dhe dorëshkrime të tjera që kishin të bënin me shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë.
Siç dihet Arkivi i Vatikanit e ka zanafillën e tij nga Mesjeta e hershme. Për publikun dhe studiuesit laikë ai u hap vetëm pas vitit 1882. Këtu ruhen dokumente, dorëshkrime dhe libra nga më të ndryshmet, që kanë të bëjnë me relegjionin dhe kishën; por edhe me momente të tjera të jetës laike, politike, shkencore, etj. Funksionimi i këtij Arkivi është rregulluar në vitin 1927 me rregulloren: “Regolamento dell’Archivio Vaticano del 1927”. Konsultimi dhe shfrytëzimi i dokumenteve, por edhe i literaturës tjetër që ruhet në këtë Arkiv, është përcaktuar nga Papati dhe zbatohet me përpikmëri duke mos bërë asnjë lloj lëshimi. Për momentin mund të konsultohet lënda burimore arkivore deri në periudhën e Benediktit të XV, viti l914; ndërsa për atë në vazhdim, por edhe për disa fonde të veçanta, pos lejeve speciale, një pjesë e mirë e Arkivit të Vatikanit është ende “sekrete”.

Më në fund, në vitin 1998, kemi pasur fatin të kishim në dorë një vëllim të lidhur me kopertina të forta druri, nga viti 1210, titulli i të cilit në regestat e Vatikanit nuk ishte i shënuar komplet dhe në formën origjinale. Shfletimi i kujdesshëm, që në faqen e parë, ishte shenjë se teksti nuk ishte në gjuhën latine, greke, sllave apo ndonjë gjuhë tjetër, por ishte i tëri në gjuhën shqipe.
Vëllimi i tëri është në pergamen, gjë e zakonshme për kohën kur ishte shkruar. I ka 208 fletë, pra 208 faqe, sepse në pergamen shkruhet vetëm në njerën anë. Paginimi [numërimi] i faqeve është vetëm recto. Dimensionet janë: 28 x 39.5 cm. Komplet vëllimi është i ruajtur shumë bukur, nuk ka dëmtime, pos që në disa vende ka filluar të fshihet ngjyra dhe kjo në fletët 188, 189 dhe 192. I gjithë dorëshkrimi është i shkruar me grafema (shkronja) latine dhe i tëri në gjuhën shqipe, në dialektin e veriut, i cili si i vjetër që është paraqet mjaft vështërisi për t’u lexuar.
Në fillim, por edhe në disa vende brenda dorëshkrimit, ka iniciale të cilat janë shumë të bukura. Tri nga ato janë të praruara me flori. Inicialet tjera janë me ngjyrë të kuqe, pjesa dërrmuese, ndërsa dy janë me ngjyrë blu të hapur. Në dorëshkrim ka edhe tri miniatura, kryesisht të punuara nga floriri, të cilat paraqesin momente biblike.
I gjithë dorëshkrimi është autograf, i shkruar nga një dorë. Ndërsa në fund fare, në f. 208, autori është firmosur vetë me emrin: Teodor Shkodrani, duke shënuar: “Me ndihmën dhe dëshirën e fort të lumturit Zot, e përfundova në vitin 1210, ditën e 9 të marsit”.

*(“Mee nihemmen zze dessirnnee e phorte t’ Lummnummitt ZOT e mbaronjj n’Vitte MCCX dittn ee IX t’ Mmarxxitee”.

THEODOR SSCODRAANNITTEE)*

Pas një pune disavjeçare, kemi arritur të bëjmë transkriptimin dhe transliterimin e dorëshkrimit

Dorëshkrimi ndahet në tre kapituj, në f. 1r – 97r mbi teologjinë; f. 98r – 146r mbi filozofinë dhe 147r – 208r mbi historinë. Secili nga kapitujt mund të jetë edhe libër në vete. Duke mos mohuar vlerën dhe rëndësinë e dy kapitujve të parë, kapitulli i tretë ka tërhequr më shumë vëmendjen tonë ngase pos të dhënave me interes të veçantë, autori citon edhe vepra të tjera që ka konsultuar dhe më shumë se një herë, mbështetet në kronikat shqiptare të qyteteve të ndryshme.
Pas një pune disavjeçare, kemi arritur të bëjmë transkriptimin dhe transliterimin e dorëshkrimit. Ishte një punë shumë e mundimshme kjo, ngase ne nuk kishim tekste [dokumente apo dorëshkrime] të ngjashme nga kjo kohë apo kohë më e afërt, për të konsultuar e krahasuar grafemat, fjalët, fjalitë dhe strukturën e përgjithshme gramatikore. Jemi të vetëdijshëm se mund të ketë lëshime, por mbetet që specialistët e fushave përkatëse, pas studimeve të tyre, të nxjerrin përfundime të drejta dhe shkencore.

Dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit, e shtyn edhe për 74 vjetë më herët jo vetëm përmendjen e gjuhës por edhe e dëshmonë se shqipja ishte shkruar; ndërsa kur bëhet fjalë për dokument të shkruar që është më i hershëm se “Meshari” i Buzukut për 345 vjet

Pos rëndësisë së jashtëzakonshme që ka dorëshkrimi, për atë se tregon një vazhdimësi të pandërprerë të shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, ngase sipas dëshmive që kemi, për herë të parë bëhet fjalë për gjuhën shqipe në vitin 1284 (jo 1285 siç është menduar deri me tashti) në një dokument të Arkivit të Dubrovnikut /Raguzës/ nga 14 korriku i vitit 1284, ku thuhet: “Dëgjova një zë që thërriste në mal në gjuhën shqipe” (Et audiui unam uocem clamantem in monte in lingua albanesesca). Po sjellim faksimilin e origjinalit i cili botohet për herët të parë si i tillë.
Dëshminë e dytë e kemi nga një autor anonim, që sipas të gjitha gjasëve ishte prift i urdhërit domenikan, i cili në vitin 1308, gjatë udhëtimit nëpër Ballkan, kur përshkruan Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët, ndër të tjera shkruan: “këtu shqiptarët e lartëpërmendur kanë një gjuhë të dallueshme prej latinëve, grekëve e sllavëve, kështuqë nuk merren vesh fare me popujt tjerë” [Habent enim Albani prefati linguam distanctam a latinis, grecis et slavis ita quod in nullo se inteligunt cum aliis nationibus].
Dëshmia e tretë është ajo e Guljelm Adamit, i cili në vitin 1332, me porosi të papës Gjon XXII, shkroi traktatin “Directorium ad passagium faciendum”, duke i bërë kështu edhe një relacion Filipit të VI-të Valua, mbretit të Francës, me titull: "DIRECTORIUM AD PASSAGIUM FACIENDUM (UDHËZIM PËR TË KRYER KALIMIN E DETIT), ku jep të dhëna për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët. Këtu gjejmë edhe fjalinë e famshme që e bëri të njohur në histori: “Dhe megjithëse shqiptarët kanë një gjuhë krejt tjetër dhe të ndryshme nga latinët, ata kanë shkronjat latine në përdorim dhe në të gjithë librat e tyre.”
Pra, nëse e shikojmë kronologjikisht, që nga viti 1284, kur për herë të parë përmendet gjuha shqipe, dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit, e shtyn edhe për 74 vjetë më herët jo vetëm përmendjen e gjuhës, por edhe e dëshmonë se shqipja ishte shkruar; ndërsa kur bëhet fjalë për dokument të shkruar, siç është “Formula e Pagëzimit” nga viti 1462, ky dorëshkrim është më i hershëm për 252 vjet, kurse më i hershëm se “Meshari” i Buzukut për 345 vjet.

Lajmi për zbulimin e këtij dorëshkrimi nga viti 1210 është mirëpritur në rrethet shkencore e intelektuale jo vetëm shqiptare. Interesim të veçantë ka zgjuar fakti se i gjithë dorëshkrimi, prej 208 fletësh, është shkruar i tëri në gjuhën shqipe. Ka pasur kolegë studiues që kanë shtruar pyetjen: pse u shkrua në gjuhën shqipe? Cilat janë arsyet që e shtyen autorin, Teodor Shkodranin, të shkruante shqip në këtë kohë, kur gjuhë kulture ishin greqishtja ose latinishtja? Pse shkrim në gjuhën shqipe, kur edhe të gjitha shërbimet fetare bëheshin në gjuhët greke ose latine?
Debate të tilla janë me shumë interes, ngase hapin mundësi për t’u thelluar më shumë, për të njohur e studiuar përditshmërinë e popullit shqiptar në mesjetë. Si duket, harrohet se në perëndim të Shqipërisë, ishin kroatët, ata të cilët gjithë shërbesat fetare i bënin në gjuhën kroate, pra në gjuhën e popullit, ishin po kroatët, por edhe sllavët, të cilët kishin të shkruara në gjuhën e tyre dorëshkrime e dokumente. Si dëshmi është “Bašèanska ploæa”, një monument vërtet madhështor i shkruar me alfabet glagolik në gjuhën kroate... etj. etj. Pra, pse të mos kishin edhe shqiptarët dorëshkrime dhe dokumente në gjuhën shqipe.

Është krejt normale që, duke shikuar fqinjët që shkruanin në gjuhën e “popullit”, që edhe intelektualët shqiptarë të shkruanin në gjuhën e popullit të vet, nëse nuk kishin shkruar më herët se fqinjët, gjë që nuk përjashtohet si mundësi, ngase: “po t’i hedhim një vështrim historisë së gjuhës shqipe, dy gjëra të kundërta na bijnë në sy në këtë lëmë: me një anë gjuhë e dëshmuar me shkrim mjaft vonë, e në anën tjetër një popull i lashtë, autokton në këto vise të Ballkanit që nga kohët e mugëta të historisë.” Aq më parë kur dihet se në ketë periudhë kemi lindjen dhe zhvillimin e qyteteve vendëse, si forca dominuese politike, p.sh. Shteti i Arbërit, por edhe ngritjen e një shtrese intelektualësh, të cilët lanë gjurmë të thella me studimet dhe veprat e tyre në gjuhë të ndryshme, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në shtete të tjera mesjetare evropiane.

Rëndësi të veçantë ka edhe fakti se autor i këtij shkrimi është një shqiptar nga Shkodra, mjaft i njohur në rrethet shkencore-kulturore të kohës, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Bizant, Romë, Raguzë, etj. Autori, Teodor Shkodrani, në fund të dorëshkrimit të tij na ka lënë të dhëna shumë të çmuara për veten e tij, për origjinën dhe për përgatitjen profesionale. (Ne nuk e kemi përdorur termin “libër”, por dorëshkrim, nga shkaku që të mos shkaktojmë huti; ngase koncepti libër në vitin 1210 dallon nga ai që kemi ne sot për librin, kur dihet se shtypshkronja ende nuk ishte shpikur në atë kohë. Pra menduam që termi dorëshkrim do të ishte më i afërt, kur dihet se të gjitha këto “libra” apo dorëshkrime, ishin të pakta në numër dhe ruheshin kryesisht nëpër vende të veçanta si: kisha, manastire, kuvende e, në raste të veçanta, edhe në bibliotekat private të ndonjërit prej fisnikëve vendas.) Të shtojmë që pos këtij dorëshkrimi në gjuhën shqipe, në Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit dhe në Bibliotekën Apostolike të Vatikanit, të po këtij autori ruhen me dhjetra dorëshkrime në gjuhët greke dhe latine, të cilat nuk janë botuar deri më sot. Tematika e këtyre dorëshkrimeve është e ndryshme, por dominon ajo teologjike dhe historike. Ka edhe disa përkthime dhe redaktime të veprave të autorëve antikë.
Dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit është përgatitur për botim, është transkriptuar, transliteruar dhe shoqërohet me një koment dhe analizë shkencore. Botimi i tërë dorëshkrimit, si libër i veçantë, do të bëhet së shpejti nga revista ”Ekskluzive”.

Diçiturat për ilustrime:
1. Ilustrimi 1.jpg - Miniaturë e praruar në flori, e ngjashme me atë të dorëshkrimit të Teodor Shkodranit. Origjinali ruhet në ASV. Vat. Lat. 3747, fol. 17v. Botohet për herë të parë.
2. Ilustrimi 2.jpg - Dokument origjinal në pergamen nga viti 1274. Ndër të tjerë edhe vulat e dy princërve shqiptarë: Engjëllorëve dhe Dukagjinasve. Origjinali ruhet në ASV. A.A.ARM. I-XVIII, nr. 2187. Botohet për herë të parë.
3. Ilsutrimi 3.jpg - Faksimil i dokument nga Arkivi Shtetëror i Dubrovnikut, 14. korrik 1284, ku përmendet gjuha shqipe. Origjinali ruhet në: Diversa Cancelaria, 1284-1286, vol. 2, f. 111r. Si faksimil botohet për herë të parë.

----------


## Albo

*''Dorëshkrimi shqip i Teodor Shkodranit nga viti 1210''*

Në shtator të vitit 2002, dr.Musa Ahmeti tregonte për revistën mujore "Ekskluzive" të Prishtinës se ka gjetur një dorëshkrim në shqip nga vitit 1210 i shkruar nga Teodor Shkodrani i cili është i tëri në gjuhën shqipe dhe se botimi i tërë dorëshkrimit, si libër i veçantë, do të bëhet së shpejti nga revista “Ekskluzive”. Dorëshkrimi ishte transkriptuar, transliteruar dhe shoqërohej me një koment dhe analizë shkencore nga vetë Musa Ahmeti. 

Autori thonte se frymëzimin e kishte marrë nga një pohim i Eqrem Çabejt se: “Në nëndorin e vitit 1940 N. Borgia më kumtoi në Grotaferata pranë Romës se kishte zbuluar në Arkivin e Vatikanit një dokument në gjuhën shqipe më të vjetër se Buzuku. Fshehtësinë e zbulimit të tij ky dijetar e mori me vete në varr. Gjurmime të mëtejme nëpër arkivat e Vatikanit e të Propagandës mund të na sjellin ndonjë të papritur në zbulim dokumentesh më të moçme të shqipes.” (Studime gjuhësore, vëllimi VI, f. 12, referenca nr. 29, Prishtinë, 1988) 

Në vijim disa pjesë nga rrëfimi i dr. Musa Ahmetit: 


"... ju vumë kërkimeve në Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit për të gjetur ndonjë gjurmë të këtij dokumenti apo dorëshkrimi. Konsultimi me kolegë specialistë me përvojë nga Arkivi i Vatikanit, por edhe studiues eminentë botërorë, që bëjnë studime në Vatikan, ishte i dobishëm, ngase kursyem shumë kohë dhe eliminuam disa nga fondet arkivore, duke qenë pothuajse të sigurtë se aty nuk mund të ndodhej një dokument apo dorëshkrim për të cilin bën fjalë Nilo Borgia, e pas tij edhe Zef Skiroi."


"...Paralelisht kemi konsultuar edhe burime të ndryshme nga Biblioteka Apostolike e Vatikanit, duke shfrytëzuar Kodekse dhe dorëshkrime të tjera që kishin të bënin me shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë. Siç dihet Arkivi i Vatikanit e ka zanafillën e tij nga Mesjeta e hershme. Për publikun dhe studiuesit laikë ai u hap vetëm pas vitit 1882. Këtu ruhen dokumente, dorëshkrime dhe libra nga më të ndryshmet, që kanë të bëjnë me relegjionin dhe kishën; por edhe me momente të tjera të jetës laike, politike, shkencore, etj. Funksionimi i këtij Arkivi është rregulluar në vitin 1927 me rregulloren: “Regolamento dell’Archivio Vaticano del 1927”. Konsultimi dhe shfrytëzimi i dokumenteve, por edhe i literaturës tjetër që ruhet në këtë Arkiv, është përcaktuar nga Papati dhe zbatohet me përpikmëri duke mos bërë asnjë lloj lëshimi. Për momentin mund të konsultohet lënda burimore arkivore deri në periudhën e Benediktit të XV, viti l914; ndërsa për atë në vazhdim, por edhe për disa fonde të veçanta, pos lejeve speciale, një pjesë e mirë e Arkivit të Vatikanit është ende “sekrete”.


Më në fund, në vitin 1998, kemi pasur fatin të kishim në dorë një vëllim të lidhur me kopertina të forta druri, nga viti 1210, titulli i të cilit në regestat e Vatikanit nuk ishte i shënuar komplet dhe në formën origjinale. Shfletimi i kujdesshëm, që në faqen e parë, ishte shenjë se teksti nuk ishte në gjuhën latine, greke, sllave apo ndonjë gjuhë tjetër, por ishte i tëri në gjuhën shqipe.
Vëllimi i tëri është në pergamen, gjë e zakonshme për kohën kur ishte shkruar. I ka 208 fletë, pra 208 faqe, sepse në pergamen shkruhet vetëm në njerën anë. Paginimi [numërimi] i faqeve është vetëm recto. Dimensionet janë: 28 x 39.5 cm. Komplet vëllimi është i ruajtur shumë bukur, nuk ka dëmtime, pos që në disa vende ka filluar të fshihet ngjyra dhe kjo në fletët 188, 189 dhe 192. I gjithë dorëshkrimi është i shkruar me grafema (shkronja) latine dhe i tëri në gjuhën shqipe, në dialektin e veriut, i cili si i vjetër që është paraqet mjaft vështërisi për t’u lexuar. Në fillim, por edhe në disa vende brenda dorëshkrimit, ka iniciale të cilat janë shumë të bukura. Tri nga ato janë të praruara me flori. Inicialet tjera janë me ngjyrë të kuqe, pjesa dërrmuese, ndërsa dy janë me ngjyrë blu të hapur. Në dorëshkrim ka edhe tri miniatura, kryesisht të punuara nga floriri, të cilat paraqesin momente biblike. I gjithë dorëshkrimi është autograf, i shkruar nga një dorë. Ndërsa në fund fare, në f. 208, autori është firmosur vetë me emrin: Teodor Shkodrani, duke shënuar: “Me ndihmën dhe dëshirën e fort të lumturit Zot, e përfundova në vitin 1210, ditën e 9 të marsit”.


(“Mee nihemmen zze dessirnnee e phorte t’ Lummnummitt ZOT e mbaronjj n’Vitte MCCX dittn ee IX t’ Mmarxxitee”.


THEODOR SSCODRAANNITTEE)


Dorëshkrimi ndahet në tre kapituj, në f. 1r – 97r mbi teologjinë; f. 98r – 146r mbi filozofinë dhe 147r – 208r mbi historinë. Secili nga kapitujt mund të jetë edhe libër në vete. Duke mos mohuar vlerën dhe rëndësinë e dy kapitujve të parë, kapitulli i tretë ka tërhequr më shumë vëmendjen tonë ngase pos të dhënave me interes të veçantë, autori citon edhe vepra të tjera që ka konsultuar dhe më shumë se një herë, mbështetet në kronikat shqiptare të qyteteve të ndryshme.
Pas një pune disavjeçare, kemi arritur të bëjmë transkriptimin dhe transliterimin e dorëshkrimit. Ishte një punë shumë e mundimshme kjo, ngase ne nuk kishim tekste [dokumente apo dorëshkrime] të ngjashme nga kjo kohë apo kohë më e afërt, për të konsultuar e krahasuar grafemat, fjalët, fjalitë dhe strukturën e përgjithshme gramatikore. Jemi të vetëdijshëm se mund të ketë lëshime, por mbetet që specialistët e fushave përkatëse, pas studimeve të tyre, të nxjerrin përfundime të drejta dhe shkencore. 


Pos rëndësisë së jashtëzakonshme që ka dorëshkrimi, për atë se tregon një vazhdimësi të pandërprerë të shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, ngase sipas dëshmive që kemi, për herë të parë bëhet fjalë për gjuhën shqipe në vitin 1284 (jo 1285 siç është menduar deri me tashti) në një dokument të Arkivit të Dubrovnikut /Raguzës/ nga 14 korriku i vitit 1284, ku thuhet: “Dëgjova një zë që thërriste në mal në gjuhën shqipe” (Et audiui unam uocem clamantem in monte in lingua albanesesca). Po sjellim faksimilin e origjinalit i cili botohet për herët të parë si i tillë.
Dëshminë e dytë e kemi nga një autor anonim, që sipas të gjitha gjasëve ishte prift i urdhërit domenikan, i cili në vitin 1308, gjatë udhëtimit nëpër Ballkan, kur përshkruan Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët, ndër të tjera shkruan: “këtu shqiptarët e lartëpërmendur kanë një gjuhë të dallueshme prej latinëve, grekëve e sllavëve, kështuqë nuk merren vesh fare me popujt tjerë” [Habent enim Albani prefati linguam distanctam a latinis, grecis et slavis ita quod in nullo se inteligunt cum aliis nationibus]. 
Dëshmia e tretë është ajo e Guljelm Adamit, i cili në vitin 1332, me porosi të papës Gjon XXII, shkroi traktatin “Directorium ad passagium faciendum”, duke i bërë kështu edhe një relacion Filipit të VI-të Valua, mbretit të Francës, me titull: "DIRECTORIUM AD PASSAGIUM FACIENDUM (UDHËZIM PËR TË KRYER KALIMIN E DETIT), ku jep të dhëna për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët. Këtu gjejmë edhe fjalinë e famshme që e bëri të njohur në histori: “Dhe megjithëse shqiptarët kanë një gjuhë krejt tjetër dhe të ndryshme nga latinët, ata kanë shkronjat latine në përdorim dhe në të gjithë librat e tyre.” 
Pra, nëse e shikojmë kronologjikisht, që nga viti 1284, kur për herë të parë përmendet gjuha shqipe, dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit, e shtyn edhe për 74 vjetë më herët jo vetëm përmendjen e gjuhës, por edhe e dëshmonë se shqipja ishte shkruar; ndërsa kur bëhet fjalë për dokument të shkruar, siç është “Formula e Pagëzimit” nga viti 1462, ky dorëshkrim është më i hershëm për 252 vjet, kurse më i hershëm se “Meshari” i Buzukut për 345 vjet. 


... Cilat janë arsyet që e shtyen autorin, Teodor Shkodranin, të shkruante shqip në këtë kohë, kur gjuhë kulture ishin greqishtja ose latinishtja? Pse shkrim në gjuhën shqipe, kur edhe të gjitha shërbimet fetare bëheshin në gjuhët greke ose latine? Debate të tilla janë me shumë interes, ngase hapin mundësi për t’u thelluar më shumë, për të njohur e studiuar përditshmërinë e popullit shqiptar në mesjetë. Si duket, harrohet se në perëndim të Shqipërisë, ishin kroatët, ata të cilët gjithë shërbesat fetare i bënin në gjuhën kroate, pra në gjuhën e popullit, ishin po kroatët, por edhe sllavët, të cilët kishin të shkruara në gjuhën e tyre dorëshkrime e dokumente... 


.. “po t’i hedhim një vështrim historisë së gjuhës shqipe, dy gjëra të kundërta na bijnë në sy në këtë lëmë: me një anë gjuhë e dëshmuar me shkrim mjaft vonë, e në anën tjetër një popull i lashtë, autokton në këto vise të Ballkanit që nga kohët e mugëta të historisë.” Aq më parë kur dihet se në ketë periudhë kemi lindjen dhe zhvillimin e qyteteve vendëse, si forca dominuese politike, p.sh. Shteti i Arbërit, por edhe ngritjen e një shtrese intelektualësh, të cilët lanë gjurmë të thella me studimet dhe veprat e tyre në gjuhë të ndryshme, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në shtete të tjera mesjetare evropiane. 


Rëndësi të veçantë ka edhe fakti se autor i këtij shkrimi është një shqiptar nga Shkodra, mjaft i njohur në rrethet shkencore-kulturore të kohës, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Bizant, Romë, Raguzë, etj. Autori, Teodor Shkodrani, në fund të dorëshkrimit të tij na ka lënë të dhëna shumë të çmuara për veten e tij, për origjinën dhe për përgatitjen profesionale. (Ne nuk e kemi përdorur termin “libër”, por dorëshkrim, nga shkaku që të mos shkaktojmë huti; ngase koncepti libër në vitin 1210 dallon nga ai që kemi ne sot për librin, kur dihet se shtypshkronja ende nuk ishte shpikur në atë kohë. Pra menduam që termi dorëshkrim do të ishte më i afërt, kur dihet se të gjitha këto “libra” apo dorëshkrime, ishin të pakta në numër dhe ruheshin kryesisht nëpër vende të veçanta si: kisha, manastire, kuvende e, në raste të veçanta, edhe në bibliotekat private të ndonjërit prej fisnikëve vendas.) Të shtojmë që pos këtij dorëshkrimi në gjuhën shqipe, në Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit dhe në Bibliotekën Apostolike të Vatikanit, të po këtij autori ruhen me dhjetra dorëshkrime në gjuhët greke dhe latine, të cilat nuk janë botuar deri më sot. Tematika e këtyre dorëshkrimeve është e ndryshme, por dominon ajo teologjike dhe historike. Ka edhe disa përkthime dhe redaktime të veprave të autorëve antikë. "

----------


## Albo

*MBI “TEODOR SHKODRANIN” DHE FALSET HISTORIKE* 

_“As druri i shtrembër mund të drejtohet, as zezaku mund të zbardhet” - Theodor Skutarioti 
-- nga Aurel Plasari_ 

Zbulimi i një të ashtuquajturi “dorëshkrim shqip i vitit 1210” i një autori të emërtuar “Teodor Shkodrani” fut në kulturën shqiptare debatin mbi “falset historike”. E them qysh tani që, më shumë se problem shkencor, falset historike përbëjnë një aspekt anekdotik të disiplinës së kritikës së burimeve në historiografi. Mes tyre dallohen metodikisht dokumentet e sajuara në tërësi ose pjesërisht (fr. forgeries), imitimet e lira dhe kopjimet dorëshkrimore (fr. serviles) etj.; rastet kur falsifikimi mund të ketë të bëjë ose me formën ose me përmbajtjen, por edhe me të dyja bashkë etj. Periudha e artë për prodhimin e falseve ka qenë Mesjeta, kur lulëzonte prirja për të rikrijuar titujt e humbur, për të përshtatur dokumente të lashta, për të zmadhuar vjetërsinë ose fuqinë e një dere fisnike etj. Në kohën moderne, të rritjes së nivelit të komunikimit dhe informimit, si dhe të teknologjive të reja, prodhimi i falseve historike ka ardhur duke u bërë gjithnjë më i vështirë, deri sa ka zbritur në nivelin e rëndomtë: mbasi fillon në trajtat thashethemnore mediatike, përfundon në ato grotesket. 

I tillë duket tanimë rasti i të ashtuquajturit “dorëshkrim shqip i vitit 1210” i autorit “Teodor Shkodrani”. Një pjesë e mire e mediave shqiptare, me ngazëllimin deri diku të kuptueshëm, vijon ta përcjellë këtë “zbulim” pa kurrfarë shqetësimi profesional, përjashto një shkrim te Shekulli prej Dr. A. Klosit, që e telendiste autenticitetin e këtij “zbulimi” me argumente të brendshme (tekstore) dhe të jashtme (kulturhistorike), një rezervë redaksionale të gazetës Bota shqiptare (Romë, nr. 65) etj. Këtu po i kthej çështjes së “zbulimit” në fjalë nga një aspekt tjetër: ai i shpërdorimit me autorin. 

Si autor i këtij dorëshkrimi sillet “një shqiptar nga Shkodra” i quajtur “Teodor Shkodrani”. Madje edhe duke u specifikuar se ky nuk qenkësh aspak një autor i panjohur, por përkundrazi “mjaft i njohur në rrethet shkencore-kulturore të kohës, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Bizant, Romë, Raguzë etj.”. Në këtë pikë bëhet e detyrueshme të sqarohet se Theodor Skutarioti (Theodore Scutariotes) është përnjëmend emër real; ai i përket një shkruesi bizantin pikërisht të shek. XIII, në të cilin duan të vendosin “shkodranin” tonë. Theodor Skutarioti ishte një nga njerëzit e dijshëm që punoi në oborrrin perandorak të Kostandinopojës në kohën e perandorëve Theodor II Laskaris (1254-1258) dhe Mikail VIII Paleologu (1258-1282); duket të ketë pasur edhe funksion të lartë kishtar (kryepeshkop), sepse thuhet që mbasardhësi i perandorit Mikael, Androniku II Paleolog (1282-1328) e largoi nga ky funksion për shkak të përfshirjes së tij në veprimtarinë për bashkimin e Kishave. Gjithsesi mbani mend: veprimtaria e tij intelektuale i përket gjysmës së dytë të shek. XIII dhe jo fillimeve të këtij shekulli. 

Shkruesi bizantin Theodor Skutarioti mendohet të jetë autor i një vepre të quajtur “Synopsis Hronike”, një kronikë tipike bizantine, e njohur në bizantologjinë tradicionale edhe si “Synopsi Sathas” nga emri i studiuesit që e botoi më 1894, Kostandin Sathas. (Në bizantologjinë bashkëkohore vepra e Skutariotit përdoret më shumë në botimin “A. Hohlweg”.) Në përmbledhjen “Burime tregimtare bizantine për historinë e Shqipërisë” (Tiranë 1975) autorët K. Bozhori dhe F. Liço kanë botuar një numër fragmentesh edhe nga Kronika e tij, në të cilat përshkruhen ngjarje që mund t’i shërbejnë historisë së Arbërisë mesjetare, nxjerrë nga botimi i Sathasit. Për të vënë re që në Kronikën e vet Theodor Skutarioti përmend disa herë krahinën “Albanon”, porse nuk e di ende (në shek. XIII) emrin e arbërve/shqiptarëve, të cilët vijon t’i përfshijë nën emërtimin arkaizant “ilirët”. 

Pos kësaj autorësie (që mbahet gjithsesi e diskutueshme), Theodor Skutariotit i njihet edhe ndonjë kontribut si kopjues/riprodhues dorëshkrimesh të lashta dhe qortues i tyre. Për shembull, në riprodhimin e dorëshkrimit të Diodor Sikulit, nga Biblioteka e Fotit, quhen me vlerë shënimet e tij përanash faqeve mbi “ambivalencën seksuale” (kthimin e grave në burra ose të burrave në gra), “androgjeninë” etj. Zbulimi i një tjetër vepre të Theodor Skutariotit, qoftë edhe me përkatësi të dyshuar, si në “Arkivat Sekretë” të Vatikanit ashtu edhe në çdo tjetër arkiv, do të përbënte një ngjarje që do të shënohej publikisht prej mjediseve akademike të bizantologjisë në botë. Vini re: thashë “në botë”. D.m.th. jo thjesht në mediat shqiptare. Dhe, gjithsesi, çdo vepër potencialisht e zbulueshme prej tij do të lidhej me gjysmën e dytë të shek. XIII, kur ai pati zhvilluar veprimtarinë e vet (nën perandorët Theodor II Laskaris 1254-1258, Mikail VIII Paleologu 1258-1282, Andronik II Paleologu 1282-1328) dhe esi me vitin 1210. Por një zbulim i këtillë nuk ka ndodhur ende dhe, deri sot e gjithë ditën, Theodor Skutariotit i njihet autorësia vetëm mbi “Synopsis Hronike”. 

Truku që bëhet në kurriz të këtij shkruesi bizantin, me sa kuptohet duke interpoluar brenda tij “Teodor Shkodranin”, “një shqiptar nga Shkodra”, lidhet me emrin e tij dhe shpërdorimin mbi këtë emër. Përpos nivelit të padijes sa i takon si patronimisë, ashtu edhe toponimisë mesjetare, një shpërdorim i tillë është i refuzueshëm kulturorisht. Folësi/shkruesi i greqishtes bizantine me “Scutariotes” donte me thënë pikërisht “nga Scutari”, sikurse thotë edhe sot folësi/shkruesi i greqishtes së re “Korfiotes”, “Himariotes” etj. Porse toponimia “Scutari”, nga duhet të vijë vërtet mbiemri i shkruesit bizantin, nuk ka lidhje me “Shkodrën” e Arbërisë/Shqipërisë. Në Mesjetën bizantine “Scutari” ishte emri i Krysopolisit (Chrysopolis) që ndodhej/ndodhet përkundrejt Kostandinopojës në bregun aziatik të Bosforit. Emri “Krysopolis” u ndërrua me “Scutari”, në turqisht Üsküdar, në shek. XII mbas ndërtimit aty të një pallati perandorak të quajtur pikërisht “Scutarion”. Prej këtij “Skutari” ishte Theodori në fjalë. Sa i takon emrit të Shkodrës së Arbërisë/Shqipërisë në atë kohë, ai pati qenë “Scodra” në latinishte, “Skadar” në sllavishte, prej nga do të vijë më vonë emri turk “Iskenderia” etj. Në arealin e traditës latine “shkodrani” ishte “scodrensis”, jo vetëm në kohën e Theodor Skutariotit, por të themi deri në shek. XVI të Barletit. Trajta italiane “Scutari” do të përdoret për Shkodrën më vonë, së paku dy shekuj mbas kohës së “Skutariotit”. 

Shkruesi bizantin i shek. XIII Theodor Skutarioti (Theodore Scutariotes), pra, jo vetëm nuk lidhet dot me “Shkodrën” e Arbërisë/Shqipërisë, po as bëhet dot “Shkodrani” e aq më pak “një shqiptar nga Shkodra”. Pikërisht prej kësaj pike e këndej orvatja për të prodhuar një “fals historik”, nëse ka një orvatje të tillë, mund të quhet e dështuar. 

Më duket vendi të shtoj se ato që quhen mirëfilli “false historike” janë, në përgjithësi, produkte dijeje dhe mendjemprehtësie, jo padijeje. Në historinë e botës mbahen si shembuj brilantë falsesh historike i ashtuquajturi “Donacion i Kostandinit”, i fabrikuar në Romë në shek. VIII, me anë të të cilit i pari perandor i krishterë, më shumë se katër shekuj mbas vdekjes së vet, i paskësh dhuruar papës pushtetin mbi gjithë Perëndimin; të ashtuquajturat “Poezi primitive” të rapsodit skocez Ossian, botuar më 1760 nga Macpherson-i; “Protokollet e Pleqve të Sionit”, falsi më i famshëm i literaturës antihebreje, fabrikuar në Paris në vitet 1897-1898 nga shërbimet e policisë së fshehtë të carit (Ohrana); “Ditarët e fshehtë” të Hitlerit shitur revistës Stern më 1983 etj. 

Në historiografinë e Shqipërisë vepra më e debatuar si fals historik është ajo e priftit nga Brescia e Italisë Giammaria Biemmi me titull “Istoria di Giorgio Castrioto Scander’Begh” (1742). Biemmi mëtonte se e mbështeste këtë vepër mbi një jetëshkrim latinisht për Skënderbeun, që e ruante ai vetë, të një autori “anonim” nga Tivari, i cili ndaj u quajt edhe “Tivarasi” (l’Antivarino). Dyshimin që në këtë mes të ishte fjala për një fals historik e ngriti më 1931 në një studim të vetin gjermani Franz Babinger, ndërsa Karl Ohly më 1933 vërtetoi që “Anonimi i Tivarit” nuk ishte veçse një fabrikim i falsifikatorit profesionist Biemmi, i cili kishte falsifikuar edhe dy kronika mesjetare të qytetit Brescia (kinse të shek. XII), madje një falsifikim i tretë ishte gjetur i pambaruar ndër dorëshkrimet e tij. Megjithëkëtë, është me interes të vihet re sesi jo vetëm Gegaj më 1937, por edhe Noli në monografinë mbi Skënderbeun të 1947-s, kanë ngulmuar ta përfillin Biemmi-n si burim me vlerë. Madje Noli, në një leksion të vitit 1960 për problemet e reja të historiografisë mbi Skënderbeun, ka sjellë argumente të reja për të vërtetuar që, pavarësisht argumenteve pro “falsit”, vepra e Biemmi-t përmban një varg të dhënash që konfirmohen nga burimet dokumentare të zbuluara më vonë. Ç’do të thotë e gjitha kjo? Sado “antiprofesionale” të duket pohimi që po bëj, e gjitha kjo në fund të fundit do të thotë që në rastin e “falseve historike” të mirëfillta kemi të bëjmë thuajse gjithmonë me një kombinim të dijes me mendjemprehtësinë, madje një kombinim të rafinuar të tyre. Jo më kot një ndër studiuesit më të fundit që ka qenë i detyruar të shprehet, për shembull, për autenticitetin e një autori si Biemmi, Paolo Petta (1999), është luhatur në klasifikimin e tij mes “falsifikatorit” dhe “gjeniut”. 

Rasti i ri i trillimit të një “Teodor Shkodrani”, “shqiptar nga Shkodra”, si autor i një “dorëshkrimi shqip të vitit 1210”, i interpoluar mbi shkruesin e njohur bizantin Theodor Skutarioti, nuk dëshmon as për dije, as për mendjemprejtësi, le më për “rafinim” jo dhe jo. (Ja vetëm një hollësi: sikur dorëshkrimi “i zbuluar” të ishte përnjëmend i shkruesit bizantin Theodor Skutarioti, atëherë fjalia “Me ndihmën dhe dëshirën e fort të lumturit Zot, përfundova në vitin 1210, ditën e 9 marsit”, përpos problemeve filologjike, do të paraqiste dhe një pamundësi nga ana kulturore; Theodor Skutarioti i Bizantit do ta kishte dhënë vitin jo 1210, por 6716, ngase autorët bizantinë përdornin një sistem të ndryshëm numërimi të viteve, që nuk fillonte nga “viti i Jesu Krishtit”, por nga ai i “krijimit të botës”, sistem të cilin ne sot e konvertojmë automatikisht sa i herë i përkthejmë këta autorë etj.) Ndërsa të bësh lëmsh patroniminë, si dhe toponiminë bizantine me atë arbëre/shqiptare të Mesjetës; të ngulmosh me tepri te sugjestionimi i publikut me termin “Arkiv Sekret” apo “shkrim në pergamenë”; të mëtosh se “dorëshkrimi lexohet mjaft lehtë”, kur edhe një lexues me formim mesatar duhet ta dijë pak a shumë vështirësinë e madhe të leximit të paleografisë së Mesjetës, le mandej të një “dorëshkrimi autograf” të shek. XIII etj., do të thotë të jesh larg “falsit historik” të mirëfilltë, madje të japësh e të marrësh me fantomën e tij. 

Ajo çfarë mbetet është, gjithsesi, të shihet “dorëshkrimi autograf”, i zbuluar tash pesë vjet në “Arkivin Sekret” dhe ende i panxjerrë prej kujt në dritë. Më shqip: kush e ka, le ta nxjerrë, për t’u folur mandej së rishti mbi dijen, padijen dhe “rafinimin”. 

-- marrë nga “Shekulli”

----------


## NoName

_Koment për Musa Ahmetin dhe pretendimin e zbulimit të dokumentit më të vjetër të gjuhës shqipe._ 

* Doktori fluturues* 

_ -- nga Ardian Klosi_ 

Si një kometë u shfaq para disa vitesh në qiellin e albanologjisë z. Musa Ahmeti. Opinioni publik shqiptar ka parasysh njoftimin e bujshëm për zbulimin e një dorëshkrimi të shekullit të 13-të, me autor Teodor Shkodranin, që dilte të ishte shkruar më se dy shekuj para monumentit të parë të njohur të gjuhës shqipe, Mesharit të Gjon Buzukut. Aso kohe disa personalitete ose personazhe të njohura të jetës sonë kulturore shprehën entuziazmin e tyre për gjetjen e kësaj perle në arkivat e Vatikanit; të tjerë autorë vunë rëndë në dyshim ekzistencën e saj, duke u nisur nga argumente historike  T. Shkodrani kishte qenë personazh historik me banim në Konstandinopojë  dhe gjuhësore: e vetmja fjali që botonte Musa Ahmeti nga gjetja e tij kishte mospërputhje të mëdha me zhvillimet fonetike-gramatikore të gegënishtes, sikurse mund të nxirreshin me deduksion. Duke qenë që kanë kaluar qysh atëherë 4 vjet, duke qenë se z. Ahmeti herë pas here njofton se së shpejti dalin kapituj nga Teodor Shkodrani, te revista Ekskluzive, në formë pergamenësh etj., duke qenë se ky hulumtues bën të ditur në rrugë të ndryshme se ka gjetur në Raguzë (Dubrovnik) edhe një version të panjohur dorëshkrim të Pjetër Bogdanit dhe Çetës së profetënve dhe relikte të tjera të çmuara, biseduam me z. Albert Ramaj, i cili e njeh më nga afër studiuesin tonë misterioz. Z. Ramaj ka studiuar për filozofi e teologji në Zagreb dhe Graz, ka qenë redaktor i revistës Urtia, aktualisht punon në St. Gallen të Zvicrës me një institut të atyshëm shqiptar. 


_Zoti Ramaj, çmund të na thoni për kërkimet e z. Ahmeti në bibliotekat e Vatikanit?_

E kam njohur z. Ahmeti në verë të vitit 1994 në Zagreb. Mu prezantua si një studiues shqiptar që e dërgonin nga Tirana për studime shkencore në Zagreb. Dëshira e tij më e madhe ishte që ta njihja me dikë që punonte në Vatikan. Kështu ndodhi që iu luta dom David Gjugjës, drejtor i Radio Vatikanit në gjuhën shqipe, që ti hapte z. Ahmeti rrugët për në arkivat e Vatikanit, duke i thënë se ky njeri mund të bëjë kërkime të dobishme. I rezervuar, pak me frikë se mos më zhgënjen ky person, dom Davidi megjithatë pranoi. E njoha gjithashtu me dom Frrok Zefiqin në Osijek, autor i disa librave mbi shqiptarët e Slavonisë. Qysh në nëntor të atij viti, kur u takuam sërish me Musën në Zagrab, ai më paralajmëroi se ka diçka shumë interesante në Vatikan. Tha se është fjala për një libër më të vjetër se Meshari i Buzukut, se kishte gjurmë të sigurta të kësaj pune. Një vit më vonë kolegët dhe miqtë e mi do të më tërhiqnin vërejtjen për pakujdesinë time. Dom Frrok Zefiqi më bëri me dije se Musa i kishte marrë disa dokumente të rëndësishme në shtëpinë e tij, po ashtu edhe të holla. Dom Frroku i kërkonte sendet e veta, por Musa ia kthente me kërcënime. Më vonë deklaroi se kishte zbuluar gramatikën e gjuhës shqipe të përpiluar nga Pal Zogaj, që kishte shkuar si mësues i shqiptarëve të Slavonisë dhe që duhej të ishte botuar më 1776. Unë nuk di deri më sot që ta ketë botuar M. Ahmeti gramatikën e Pal Zogajt. Kurse dom David Gjugja, i cili më vizitoi në Graz më 1995, më tha kështu: Ke ba gabim të madh që më ke njoftë me te, shumë gabim. Edhe sot M. Ahmeti nuk guxon të shfaqet në seksionin shqip të Radio Vatikanit, më thotë dom Gjugja, pikërisht për arsye të moskorrektësisë dhe gënjeshtrave të tij.
Më 1996-ën u shpall lajmi në media se Meshari i Buzukut u zhduk nga biblioteka e Vatikanit. Në fakt, këtë lajm e shpalli Musa Ahmeti. Personalisht më thoshte se për këtë punë janë përgjegjës dy profesorë, njëri nga Prishtina dhe tjetri nga Tirana, të cilët e kishin vizituar më parë bibliotekën e Vatikanit. Mirëpo harronte se në një bisedë tjetër më kishte thënë se përmasat e Mesharit nuk i ka shënuar deri më sot askush prej studiuesve shqiptarë. Dhe krenohej se këtë punë e kishte bërë vetëm ai, dhe i thoshte ato përmendësh. Kur lexova lajmin për zhdukjen e Mesharit, mu krijua bindja se ky person mund të jetë edhe shkatërrues i pasurive kulturore shqiptare. 

_Vjet janë zhvilluar në Mynih dhe në Tiranë dy simpoziume për Gjon Buzukun dhe gjuhën e vjetër shqipe. Si shpjegohet që në to nuk ka marrë pjesë një personazh kaq i afërt me bibliotekën e Vatikanit, me Mesharin dhe të tjera dorëshkrime të moçme shqipe?_

Në të vërtetë e di mirë se M. Ahmeti duhej të shfaqej në Mynih më 14-15 tetor me rastin e simpoziumit për nder të 450-vjetorit të Mesharit. Musa nuk u paraqit në këtë simpozium dhe arsyetimi publik që dha ishte se aeroporti i Shtutgartit ishte me mjegull, kështu që Musa nuk mund të fluturonte. Mirëpo njëri nga pjesëmarrësit gjermanë të simpoziumit mori në telefon në të njëjtin moment aeroportin në Shtutgart dhe mësoi se aty mjegull nuk kishte dhe se kushtet e fluturimit ishin optimale. 

_Duke parë që personazhi ynë po humbet gjithnjë e më shumë në mjegull, mund të na thoni diçka për arsimimin e tij? Në Tiranë ai është paraqitur si dr. Musa Ahmeti. Ku ka doktoruar, me se?_

Sikurse e ceka më lart, në fillim ai mu paraqit si doktor i Tiranës, sikur kishte doktoruar me një profesor të historisë. Mundohej edhe të fliste me theks tiranas dhe të gjithë shqiptarët e Kroacisë që e njihnin qenë të bindur se ishte nga Tirana. Mua më tha se kishte qenë nxënës i dr. Zef Mirditës deri në diplomim. Mirëpo dr. Mirdita pas disa kohësh më tha se nuk e njihte për absolvent të Prishtinës, madje ishte i sigurt se as në Tiranë nuk kishte bërë ndonjë doktoratë. U zbulua gjithashtu se Musa nuk ishte prej Tirane, por nga fshati Ponoshec i Gjakovës. Më pas mësova se kishte qenë për njëfarë kohe student i juridikut në Prishtinë. Në pohime të mëvonshme, Musa deklaronte se e kishte ndërprerë tezën e doktoraturës në Tiranë dhe se po e shkruante atë tani pranë prof. Aleksander Stipçeviç në Zagreb. Në vitin 2000 jam takuar me këtë profesor në Zagreb. Lidhur me M. Ahmetin më tha se ishte shumë i zhgënjyer nga ky person, të cilin e kish ndihmuar shumë, por tani nuk kishte më asnjë dëshirë ta ndihmonte më tej. Më tha se M. Ahmeti nuk është aspak kandidat për të shkruar ndonjë doktoraturë në Zagreb. Madje prof. Stipçeviç kishte pyetur edhe në Tiranë, nëse po doktoron aty z. Ahmeti dhe kishte marrë përgjigje negative. Kështu zbulohej misteri i dikujt që në Tiranë thoshte se doktoron në Zagreb, e në Zagreb se doktoron në Tiranë. 

_Si i financon udhëtimet dhe hulumtimet e tij, të cilat duhet thënë se deri më tash kanë mbetur pa rezultate, të paktën pa botime, (dr) Musa Ahmeti?_

Është shumë e vështirë të kuptohen burimet e tij financiare, pasi shpesh ai deklaronte se ka një bursë shtetërore nga ministria e Shqipërisë, më vonë thoshte se ka një bursë nga shteti i Kroacisë, nganjëherë pohonte se ka përkrahje nga disa biznesmenë shqiptarë, por që nuk dëshirojnë të përmendet emri i tyre, mjaft që të bëhen hulumtime në favor të kulturës shqiptare. Nga ana tjetër, dihet mirë se ndër të tjerë financimin e Musa Ahmetit e bën edhe Behxhet Bacolli, që biznesin e tij e ka kryesisht me botën arabe. 

_Në karrierën e (dr.) Musa Ahmetit vërejmë një periudhë të errët nga 1997-1999, nga ato që shkrimtari ynë Ismail Kadare i quante gropa të zeza në biografinë e Dyrmish Dur Aliut. Keni ndonjë informacion që mund të hedhë dritë mbi këtë gollë?_

Më vjen keq që nuk mund tju ndihmoj siç duhet. Di të them se pas përfundimit të luftës në Kosovë një mik imi nga Zagrebi, F. A., dëshmon që M. Ahmeti kishte deklaruar se gjatë luftës në Kosovë kishte një obligim të madh ndaj atdheut dhe kishte shkuar në luftë, ku dhe ishte një komandant i UÇK.
Mund të supozojmë se në çantën e komandantit, ku dorëshkrimet e Propaganda Fide-s përziheshin me radhojtë e luftës, fishekë e granata dore, erë baruti, të jetë djegur pjesërisht edhe dorëshkrimi i Theodor Shkodranit? Ka shumë të ngjarë që Musa ta nxjerrë një ditë edhe këtë teori. Albanologjia qysh tani është lodhur së prituri ndonjë fragment nga i famshmi dorëshkrim i Shkodranit. Në përgjithësi mendoj se me punët e Musa Ahmetit nuk duhet të merret më bota shkencore, por Prokuroria. 



[ Marre nga Shekulli, 11/06/2006 ]

----------


## Albo

*Si u harrua Teodor Shkodrani?*

Mehmet Kraja

Tashmë kanë kaluar disa vjet dhe janë shtyrë të gjitha afatet kohore, racionale, për daljen në dritë të zbulimit epokal të dorëshkrimit të Teodor Shkodranit. Nëse dikush ka llogaritur se kalimi i kohës gradualisht mund të hedhë hijen e harresës mbi këtë zbulim të trilluar ose të vërtetë, duhet të jetë gabuar keq, sepse gjetja e një dorëshkrimi të tillë, ose gënjeshtra eventuale për ekzistimin e tij, ishte aq e madhe, saqë nuk mund të tejkalohet as me kalimin e kohës dhe as me shpjegime të tjera më pak ose më shumë të besueshme. Nuk mund të tejkalohet kjo rrethanë, për shkak se një zbulim i tillë do të vinte në sprovë krejt dijen albanologjike, shqiptare dhe të huaj, ku renditen emra të mëdhenj të filologjisë dhe historisë. Në punë të shkencës, shqiptarët mbase nuk janë shquar aq shumë, por, nëse diku kanë bërë diçka të vlefshme, pa mëdyshje kjo është albanologjia. Aty gjërat tashmë janë kodifikuar dhe është ndërtuar një sistem. Morfologjia dhe fonetika historike, shqiptare e ka eksploruar në tërësi rrugën e zhvillimit të gjuhës shqipe. Dalja në dritë e një dorëshkrimi shqip, mbi dyqind vjet më herët se dokumenti i parë i gjuhës shqipe dhe mbi treqind vjet para “Mesharit”, qoftë edhe me një fjali të vetme, të publikuar, bënte me dije se historia e kësaj gjuhe nuk qenka e tillë çfarë njihej deri më sot, sepse aty, shekulli XVII zhvendosej në shekullin XIII, pra, krejt kjo rrethanë kishte përmasa tronditëse, jo vetëm për gjuhëtarët dhe albanologët, por edhe për laikët me dije të mangët nga kjo fushë, natyrisht, me kusht që zbulimi të ishte i vërtetë. Nga ana tjetër, duke e ditur rëndësinë e një zbulimi të këtillë, por edhe për shkak të “enigmës” që e rrethonte atë, një numër personalitetesh të rëndësishme të kulturës dhe inteligjencies shqiptare shfaqën mendimin e tyre (aproksimativ) për këtë zbulim epokal, kështu që Teodor Shkodrani vetvetiu u bë objekt shkrimi e trajtesash, madje edhe shkak i polemikave dhe grindjeve jo aq të këndshme. Për shkaqet që u përmendën më lart, vetëm gjuhëtarët tanë më në zë ishin ata që nuk u shprehen qartë për këtë çështje, duke lënë të kuptohej se dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit pothuajse është i pamundshëm, natyrisht, përderisa të mos dëshmohej e kundërta. Prandaj, botimi i dorëshkrimit të Teodor Shkodranit do t’i qartësonte të gjitha gjërat, do t’i hiqte dilemat dhe do t’i jepte udhë një çështjeje të mbetur pezull.

Por edhe pas kaq vitesh, Teodor Shkodrani nuk është askund. Çështja është se në këtë “zbulim” (tani mund ta vendosim ndër thonjëza, pa hezituar shumë) ishin të implikuar jo vetëm një person, të cilit i mbetet barra kryesore e sqarimit të opinionit, por edhe njerëz të tjerë, të cilët, në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër, e mbështetën këtë trillim, duke dalë me deklarata publike se jo vetëm që ekzistonte dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit, por ai së shpejti do të botohej me siglën e këtij ose atij botuesi, me ndihmën e këtij ose atij donatori. Madje, më kujtohet se në Seminarin Ndërkombëtar të Gjuhës dhe Letërsisë, në gushtin e vitit 2003, në praninë e albanologëve vendas dhe të huaj, “zbuluesi” i Teodor Shkodranit dha si datë botimi vjeshtën e po atij viti, se dorëshkrimi ishte përgatitur për shtyp, duke përmendur me këtë rast edhe shtëpinë botuese, edhe emrin e personit që paska dhënë kontribut të çmuar që projekti të realizohej me sukses.

Tani, çështja shtrohet në planin moral, në radhë të parë: Si duhet të sillemi ndaj këtyre njerëzve? T’i denoncojmë publikisht si mashtrues? T’iua mbyllim faqet e gazetave edhe për shkrime të tjera, apo t’i tolerojmë edhe më tej të na hiqen si njerëz të ditur, që vazhdojnë të bëjnë shumë për kulturën dhe historinë tonë? Autori i “zbulimit” edhe më tej vazhdon të dërgojë tekste nëpër redaksi, sikur ndërkohë të mos kishte ndodhur asgjë. Disa syresh i botojnë ato tekste, ndoshta të prirë nga ideja se, me kalimin e kohës, gjërat do të sqarohen përfundimisht dhe se atëherë secili do të quhet me nofkën që e ka merituar. Por koha që kalon, nuk e zbeh dijeninë se në ambientin tonë, shkencor dhe kulturor ka ndodhur një incident i madh dhe se dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit nuk mund të quhet një gënjeshtër ordinere, natyrisht, nëse edhe më tej vazhdon të mbetet e tillë.

Ai thërret për përgjegjësi morale të të gjithë të implikuarve në këtë histori të marrëzishme.

----------


## alibaba

Papa na ka borxh shumë ne shqiptarëve.
Ku janë regjistrat e pagëzimit të ilirëve të vonshëm dhe arbëreshëve të hershëm?
Këto regjistra na ndihmojnë shumë për të gjetur gjenealogjitë e sakta nga familjet ilire tek ato shqiptare, dhe besoj se këto regjistra jqanë në Vatikan meqenëse kisha ka pagëzuar gjithëmonë besimtarët.

----------


## darkman

> Papa na ka borxh shumë ne shqiptarëve.
> Ku janë regjistrat e pagëzimit të ilirëve të vonshëm dhe arbëreshëve të hershëm?
> Këto regjistra na ndihmojnë shumë për të gjetur gjenealogjitë e sakta nga familjet ilire tek ato shqiptare, dhe besoj se këto regjistra jqanë në Vatikan meqenëse kisha ka pagëzuar gjithëmonë besimtarët.


Per fat te keq ne arkivat e vatikanit nuk ekzistojne arkiva kaq te hershme. Sepse cdo gje eshte shkaterruar me plackitjen e barbareve. Dhe dicka para kesaj pjesa e territoreve shqiptare ka kaluar nen influencen e bizantit. Fakti qe dokumentat e para shqip te gjetura datojne ne shek e 14 e 15 eshte se ne ate periudhe eshte rikthyer ne shqiperi influenca e Romes(vatikanit). Ndoshta po te kishte nje arkive bizanti, aty do ishte me lehte te gjeje ndonje dokument me te hershem shqip.

POR 'MAI DIRE MAI'

----------


## Kreksi

Nje dorshkrim i vitit 1664 egziston ne itali, ne Fermo dhe kisha lutur ata shiptar qe jetojne aty nese kan mundesi t'ia hedhin nje sy ketije dorshkrimi prej 550 faqesh qe per here te pare eshte dhen nje permbajtje prej 8 faqesh ne nje reviste frankofone per kete dorshkrim te pa njohur !


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Para disa vite duke hulumtuar ne  librarin Paul Geuthner,  të  specializuar  me dokumentacione,  harta, shkrime të ndryshme, revista po edhe libra të rrallë per  vendet ballkanike, në Paris, hasa në një fletushk të vogël në  5 faqe të botuar në vitin 1949.

Ne faqen e parë lartë ne krye me shkronja te vogla citohej emri i autorit të ketyre 5 faqeve;
                      T. Lewicki
Titulli mbant kete emër;

 UN MANUSCRI  INCONNU  DU XVII-e Siècle 
CONCERNANT  L'ALBANIE

ET L'HISTOIRE DES MISSIONS FRANCISCAINES
             DANS CE PAYS


(Qe tani  ketu poshtë, do  perpiqem që të pershtati në shqipë analizat e autorit T. Lewicki në 4 faqet si vijojn, rrethe ketijë dorshkrimi të panjohur).


   Gjatë qendrimit tim të shkurtër në xxxxxx(Itali) në pranveren e vitit 1946, kam patur rastin që të studioj në mënyrë tê shpejtë  kolekcionin e dorshkrimeve(manuscrit) të kesaj Biblioteke  komunale në kete qytet të vogël, aq të famshëm  dikur si njëra nder qendrat kryesore të intelektualve të Shtetit të vjetër  Pontifikal.
Ne mesin e ketyre dorshkrimeve, veçanerisht një mund të qfaçte interesim të posaqëm përë të studiuar(njohur) historin e vendeve ballkanike, njëkohësisht edhe të misioneve katolike.
       Bëhet fjal  për dorshkrimin italian që mban numrin 4.C.BXXX N°45 e që titullohet: R[Relatione Universale dell origine e successe della  Missione Apostolica de Frati  Min-ri  Oss-ti  Rifor-ti Serafico  Pré  S.Francesco  nel  Regno  d'Albania. Da diuersi  relationi d'alcuni  Padri  Missionarij  di  dette Missione raccolta, ordinata  et aumentata dal  P.  Fra  Giacinto da Sospello del med-mo ord-ne della Prou-a  di  S. Tom-so  Apto, e Prefetto  Apostolico di dette  Missione l'anno del Sign-ore 1652. ]
 Është pra një volum i madh  prej 505 faqesh në letër , i lidhur pjesërishtë... Lidhdhja e fletve si dhe shkrimi i ketijê dorshkrimi na tregojn  në një menyre të sigurtë terminus ad quem  të kompozimit të kesaj vepre që sipas mendimit tim, nuk mund të jete më e vjeter  se pjesa e  dytë e shekullit XVII-të. Dorshkrimi ne disa faqe është edhe veshtirë që të lexohet, ngase shkrimi është teper i vogël dhe ne disa vende i fshirë. Duke pas parasysh  këtë gjendje  dhe nenshkrimin e autorit të ketij teksti në fund të parathenjes, ky nenshkrim duket autentik, besoj se nuk gabohem duke supozuar se behet fjal ketu përë  kopjen autografe(nenshkruar) të kesaj vepre.

  Parathenja e cila permban dy fletet  e para  jan të pa numruara dhe permbajn një dedikim (dedikas) të kësaj vepre   per kardinalët  e popagandes së Besimit , keshtuqë shumë detaje tjera të kompozimit të "Relacioneve" si dhe burimet ku autori është sherbyer. 
Kam thën se e gjejm nenshkrimin e autorit :   Fra  Giacinto da Sospello,  Prefecto della Missione. Sipas ketij nenshkrimi  dhe titullit të dorshkrimit ne fjalë, autori i kesaj vepre  ka qen  Fra Giacinto  da Sospello, prefekt i misionit  françekan në Shqiperi. 
Vepra permban pra prej 505 faqesh është e ndarë në tri pjesë kryesore.  Pjesa e parë  prej 53 faqesh  bazohet në një menyrë mbi veshtrimet personale të autorit i cili pershkruan  Shqiprinë dhe banorët e sajë. Qe edhe titujt e ketyre 5 kapitujve:

Kapitulli1. Del sito e stato dell' Albania, sue provincie e Cristianita.
kapitulli2. Della  Cristianita dell'i monti d'Albania.
Kapitulli3.Dell'origine, qualita e costumi delli Albanesi.
Kapitulli4. Della necessita che  tiene l'Albania dell' Apostoliche Missi.
Kapitulli5. Dell'origine delle missioni apostoliche mandati nel Regno di Albania.

Në njerin kapitull  permenden edhe fiset e Shqiperis si :  Piperi, Brattonisi, Bjelopaulouicchi, Cuechi, Grudensi, Castrati, Scherieti, Clementi, Pullati, Spassi, duccagini, Mirditi dhe  shumë tjerë.
Fra Giacinto flet në një mënyrë më të veçantë me të dhena interesante mbi statistiken, në lidhje me numrin e luftetarëve katolikë (krishtien)  të çdo fisi. 
Qe pra kalimthi një pershkrim që të japim një imazh të karakteristikes së Relacioneve.

Li Christiani de monti, sopra de quali e il più (Turchi) non ponno imponere aggrauij,  ne meno il loro tirannico dominio essercitari, et per cominciar p-ma  dal Monte di Craina, dico, ch'egli sta sopra Antiuari e fa spoliera al lago di Scutari, che...sia aspro et horribile, 
contiene pero in se alcuni buoni Villaggi,  che sono Fteano , Brisca, Morichio, Liania e Lestano e Slebani ; Craina è  del rito seruiano, contiene non di meno molti, che sono del rito latino ; dallao quali luoghi puonno facilimente uscire il numo di cinquecento huomini ualorosi ; ...la Zeta contigua  a Lestano, qual è parte del Montenero del rito,  e lingua Illirica, e non esser annomerata fra la natione Albanese.  Ma fauellando  delle quattro populationi  de Piperi, Bratonisi, Bielopaulouicchi e Cuechi, liquali & il loro gran ualore nell nell armi danno segno di esser de sangue Albanese e a tale  dalli Albanesi sono tenuti ; nulla di meno essendo quasi tutti del rito seruiano,  e di lingua Illirica, ponno più presto dirsi Schiauoni, ch'Albanesi. La fortezza  di questi consiste nel num° 3000 huomini ualorosi potendo accopiarsi inssieme. Questi habbitando  le Valli  d'Altiss-mi Monti sono commodissimi di pascoli e quella  multitudine de bestiani, abbondano di carnaggi, formaggio etc...(pjesë nga kapitulli I.     
Pjesa e dytë të  "Relatione" e titulluar relatione delle difficolta, succesi, gesti, frutti, traugli, e persecutioni, occorse nella missione d'Albania dall'anno 1634 sino all anno 1650, ktu  tregohet  puna pesmdhjet vjeqare  e  missionervefrançeskan dhe veshtirsit e tyre në Shqipri...
Gjithashtu  kjo pjes permban detaje mbi gjeografin dhe etnografin e kesaj province, e perzier me interesa fetare. 
Tregimet e misioneve françeskane ¨jan të ndara në 16 kapituj të veçantë(ne pjesen e dyt të volumit) ku secili kapitull permbledh periudhen e nje viti.
Tani do flasim pak pere autorin e ketyre Tregimeve. Ne kete dorshkrim mesoj edhe pak gjera rreth jetes se giaçintos që askund tjeter s'kam arritur të gjeje shenime per të.  Giacinto ishte origjiner nga Sospello, rrethi i Nicës, me popullsi të perzier franko-italiane. Ku e ka kaluar rinin ky prift , ne vendlindje? Veshtir eshte qe të mesohet mbi të ne kete moment. në vitin 1637 e gjejm fra Giacinto në Romë, ku menjehere reformohet dhe dergohet me mission ne Shqipri, në zonen e Mirdites, më 14 korrik  1637, duke kaluar permes qyteteve bregdetare Raguza(dubrovniku) dhe Cataro(kotorri) ku gjendej selia e misionarve pere ne Shqipri.
Pra ketu në Kotorr, giacinto i kalon 10 vitet e fundit. Kah fundi i vitit 1649 emrohet prefekt  i ketij missioni dhe perfundon ketu Relatione në vitin 1652.
Nje pytje i shtrohet ketij dorshkrimi. Si u bë që kjo kopje e dorshkrimit u gjend ne Biblioteken e ketije qyteti ?
Mund vetëm të sypozojm se ky dorshkrim pasi qe te kete ra ne duart e Kardinalve te Propagandes sê fes, ky dorshkrim pastaj iu dhurua "Kolegjit Illirika" Collegio Illirico, i quajtur gjithashtu edhe Colegi Albanese  nê  XXXXXX në vitin 1663, 11 vite pas kompzimit të Relationeve. Mirëpo më von ky Kolezhe shperngulet në Romë, në vitin 1746, keshtuqe pere nje arsye të pa njohur ky dorshkrim ka mbetur i ndare ketu ne kete qytete të vogël !
Supozojm se ky dorshkrim, nuk arriti kurr ne duart e kardinalve por ka ngelur ne duart e autorit deri ne vdekje. Më 1663 ndoshta ky autori, Giacinto ishte edhe profesor në Kolegjin Ilirika, në XXXXXXXX ku e ka marrur pere siper kete detyre qe të perfundoje kete veper si njohes i mirë i Shqiprisë.

Pershtati nga frengjishtja: kreksi

----------


## Baptist

A e lagu apo se lagu me intereson mua sepse duket e mundimshme te lexohen kata artikuj qe permbajne me teper fiskulture gjuhesore se sa informata konkrete.

Cila eshte e verteta: ekziston apo nuk ekziston ky dokument shqip i vitit 1210?
-Se na doli boja...

----------


## Pedro

Nje njeri me dy grame mend ne koke e kupton menjehere nese ekziston apo jo ky dokument.

Problemi qendron nese do te besosh apo jo, qe ky dokument eshte fryt mashtrimi.

----------


## Baptist

Pedro,
*Cila eshte e verteta: ekziston apo nuk ekziston ky dokument shqip i vitit 1210?*

se s'ka lidhje sa gram peshon truri po sa informata ka! Cilat jane faktet qe nuk ekziston dhe cilat qe ekziston dhe anasjelltas. 

se ndryshe me del qe une kam rreth 1,9999... gram tru dhe per pak s'arrij ta kuptoj kete mister.

----------


## Pedro

> Pedro,
> *Cila eshte e verteta: ekziston apo nuk ekziston ky dokument shqip i vitit 1210?*
> 
> se s'ka lidhje sa gram peshon truri po sa informata ka! Cilat jane faktet qe nuk ekziston dhe cilat qe ekziston dhe anasjelltas. 
> 
> se ndryshe me del qe une kam rreth 1,9999... gram tru dhe per pak s'arrij ta kuptoj kete mister.



Albanologet e vertete thone, qe e gjitha eshte nje mashtrim.

Lexo postet 4, 5 dhe 9 ne kete teme.

Une do te doja me gjithe shpirt, qe te ekzistonte, por te gjitha gjasat jane, qe ky dokument te mos shohe asnjehere driten e botimit, pasi nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse fryt i mashtrimit te nje sharlatani.

----------


## NoName

*«ZBULIMI» I DORËSHKRIMIT TË TEODOR SHKODRANIT*





_Albert RAMAJ_




_Nga Arkivi Sekret i Vatikanit: Na vjen keq që duhet tju njoftojmë se libri, për të cilin ju keni shprehur interes, nuk mbahet në Arkivat Sekrete të Vatikanit. Ju sugjeroj me kënaqësi që ta kontaktoni drejtpërdrejt dr. Musa Ahmetin, i cili pretendon se e ka gjetur dokumentin e lartpërmendur, por pa u referuar fare në arkiv._







Gati në të gjitha mediat shqiptare, Musa Ahmeti paralajmëroi në mënyrë trumbetuese të ketë gjetur në Arkivat e Vatikanit një dorëshkrim të Teodor Shkodranit të shekullit XIII-të. Mediet shqiptare, veçanërisht në Prishtinë e në Shkup, ranë pre (pa verifikuar natyrisht) e zbulimit. Te Shekulli (11 qershor 2006) shfaqa disa mendime dhe të dhëna që kisha në lidhje me këtë tekst. Pas këtij prononcimi publik, kishte reagime që merrnin në mbrojtje Musa Ahmetin. E sajova një artikull shpjegues rreth mosqenies së skriptit në fjalë dhe ua dërgova për botim medieve të shtypit, sidomos atyre të manipuluarave  nga personi në fjalë. Ata reaguan keq. Në vend që ta pranonin lëshimin e bërë, ata ende me kokëfortësi mbronin mashtrimin që ua kishte bërë Musa Ahmeti. Ndodhte kjo për ta fshehur naivitetin dhe gabimin e vet bërë në atë rast, apo vërtet besonin se një tekst i tillë ekzistonte, edhe pse kurrë nuk e kishin parë me sy? Mehmet Kraja më shkruante: Teodor Skodriensis (Shkodrani) ka, dhe ai ka lënë një dorëshkrim, por nuk është i shekullit XIII, por i shekullit XVII. Ky fakt ka dalë shumë qartë gjatë polemikave të Musa Ahmetit me Kristo Frashrin. Pra, si mendoj unë se mund të dalë i botueshëm dhe korrekt ky tekst, shikuar nga aspekti i kontestimit të asaj që bën Musa Ahmeti?. Kolegu i tij Mustafë Xhemaili paraqitet edhe më i ashpër kur thotë: Intoleranca që të buron nga një bazë ideologjike fetare, si dhe agresiviteti i tejdukshëm ndaj Musa Ahmeti që merret me hulumtimin e dokumenteve dhe të letërsisë sonë të vjetër (një kopje ia dërgoi edhe kryetarit të Kosovës, dr. Fatmir Sejdiut, më 11 qershor 2006).



Këto dy citate dëshmojnë se me çkëmbëngulje mbrohet gënjeshtra. Përderisa i pari, Mehmet Kraja, pas 7 muajsh (nga koha që ia kam dërguar artikullin për botim) duke huazuar konstatime e pjesë nga artikulli im e sajon një shkrim në emrin e vet ku kërkon nga Ahmeti që përfundimisht (Koha Ditore) të dalë me atë dorëshkrim të shkretë, të tjerët vazhdojnë ta botojnë e festojnë Ahmetin si zbulues par-exellance të historisë së vjetër shqiptarë.



Megjithatë, Kraja i bindet asaj që unë i shkruaj më 11 qershor 2006. Unë u kam thënë që të mbajnë mend se ato gjëra që i kam shkruar në atë shkrim qëndrojnë. Do të bindeni pas një kohe për këtë të vërtetë dhe ju lutem kur të bindeni mos harroni që të më shkruani për hir të së vërtetës. Por, dorëshkrimin e Teodor Shkodranit do të vdisni e nuk do ta shihni të botuar kurrë ...  dhe kur të bindeni ju lutem që mos i keqpërdorni këto argumente nga shkrimi im dhe të bëni ndonjë shkrim të zjarrtë për të vërtetën, sepse nuk do të ishte në rregull kjo gjë.



Po ashtu, më 27 janar 2007 është botuar një shkrim te Koha ditore lidhur me zbulimin e Teodor Shkodranit dhe në fund të shkrimit ceket se përgjegjësinë morale duhet ta mbajë dikush dhe në fund quhet marri. Unë pyes vetën se a nuk është për Kohën ditore dhe Mehmet Krajën marrëzi që deri më tani ka përkrahur rregullisht shkrimet (madje edhe plagjiatura të Musa Ahmetit), e kurrë asnjë rresht, ama asnjë rresht, nuk e solli në redaksi të Teodor Shkodranit dhe rregullisht i janë botuar shkrimet e ti. Kurse, kur unë dëshiroja të bëja një shkrim me argumente kundër zbulimit, kërkoheshin edhe 1000 argumente, derisa i propozova ironikisht z. Krajës a të shkoj edhe te Musa e ti them, të lutem nënshkruaj se nuk ekziston dorëshkrimin i Teodor Shkodranit?.







*Përkrahësit dhe kundërshtarët*





Por jo vetëm të përmendurit ranë viktimë e Musa Ahmetit. Shkencëtarët dhe pseudoshkencëtarët shqiptarë u ndan dysh. Përkrahësit ishin: Dhimitër Shuteriqi, Pranvera Bogdani, Nasho Jorgaqi, Moikom Zeqo, Shaban Sinani, Skënder Blakaj e shumë të tjerë. Kurse, ata që kundërshtonin kategorikisht ishin: Aurel Plasari, Kristo Frashri, Ardian Klosi, arbëreshi Matteo Mandala etj. Nga të huajt, duhet cekur patjetër emrin e Robert Elsies, i cili edhe në botimin e historisë së letërsisë ka kapitullin me emër Teodor Shkodrani (1210) dhe shkrime të tjera të hershme. Është e ditur se financimin e Musa Ahmetit e bëri Behxhet Pacolli (me referenca të Skënder Blakajt). Kur është rifotokopjuar vepra Illyricum Sacrum gati se kanë ngatërruar lexuesit autorët e vërtetë dhe botuesit, pra nuk dihej a ishin autorë jezuitët e njohur Riceputi, Farlati, e Coleti apo Musa Ahmeti e Skënder Blakaj (!?).







*Curriculum interesant*





Musa Ahmeti ishte student i Juridikut e që më vonë kishte kaluar me korrespodencë në Degën e Historisë. Në Universitetin e Prishtinës ekziston dosja numër 1728 e Musa Imer Ahmetit nga Ponosheci i Gjakovës. Lutjen për ti filluar studimet me korrespodencë në Degën e Historisë e ka bërë më 20 korrik 1982. Semestrin e parë e regjistroi më 2 shtator të po atij viti. Interesante është edhe lista e provimeve: Arkeologji, Ekonomi Politike, Mbrojtje Popullore e Vetëmbrojte Shoqërore, Gjuhë Frënge dhe Sociologji. Këtu përfundon karriera e tij akademikë Kurse, në mediet tona shkruhet përherë dr. Musa Ahmeti(!). Pyetëm në Universitetin e Tiranës se a mund të ketë studiuar atje, përgjigja ishte negative, në Universitetin e Zagrebit, po ashtu negativë Nga erdhi atëherë titulli Doktor i Musa Ahmetit? Edhe Mirjam Bisha, ish-ambasadore e Shqipërisë në Kroaci, e kishte vërtetuar këtë punë.  Po ashtu, dihet se Ahmeti për çështje financiare e vjedhje dokumentesh ka pasur probleme edhe me don Frok Zefiqin, Marenglen Verlin e Oliver- Jens Schmitt.







*Sërish te Teodor Shkodrani*






Çështja Teodor Shkodrani e Musa Ahmetit është bërë disa herë publikë Është befasi se si dy akademitë tona nuk kërkuan zyrtarisht nga arkivat e Vatikanit për zbulimin e Musa Ahmetit, por polemizojnë prej së largu me fjalë të kota apo e lavdërojnë atë se si bënë zbulimë Instituti Shqiptar në St. Gallen të Zvicrës kërkoi nga Arkivi Sekret i Vatikanit që të prononcohet për punën e zbulimit të dorëshkrimit të Teodor Shkodranit nga Musa Ahmeti. Ja përgjigjen që morëm nga sekretari i Arkivit Sekret të Vatikanit më 10 qershor 2006, të cilën pjesërisht po e sjellim për përgjigje, që të kuptohet saktësisht se për çka është fjala: Më vjen keq që duhet tju njoftoj se libri, për të cilin ju keni shprehur interes, nuk mbahet në Arkivat Sekrete të Vatikanit. Ju sugjeroj me kënaqësi që ta kontaktoni drejtpërdrejt dr. Musa Ahmetin, i cili pretendon se e ka gjetur dokumentin e lartpërmendur, por pa u referuar fare në arkiv. Këto fjalë e bëjnë gjithçka të qartë.



Ndaj, mediat duhet të kenë kujdes për shkrimet e Musa Ahmetit, i cili gati çdo herë del me signaturën botohet për të parën herë këtu se në fakt vazhdimisht bëhet fjalë për tekste të vjedhura nga D. Farlati e A. Theiner, pastaj M. Shufllay, L. Thalloczy, K. Jirecek, G. Valentini e shumë e shumë dijetarë të tjerë, që kanë botuar më herët në disa revista kishtare të Shkodrës, si dhe te revista Drita në Kosovë. Apo kohëve të fundit siç doli në media me zbulimin e letrës së Pali VI të shkruar për shqiptarët. Në media ishte potencuar se është rizbulim i Musa Ahmetit dhe është meritë e madhe e Koha ditore, që e ka plasuar ne atë gazetë të përditshmë Absurdi, sikur edhe herëve tjera, qëndron aty se kjo letër është ribotuar e stërcituar jo vetëm një herë në dhjetëra revista e gazeta të tjera para shumë vjetësh.



Për një gjë duhet që Musa Ahmetit tia heqim kapelën, e kjo ka të bëjë me atë se nuk mbahet mend ndonjë mashtrues, plagjiator e trillues tjetër që ka instrumentalizuar kaq brutalisht e kaq djallëzisht mediet shqiptare dhe tash ka filluar ta ndryshoje emrin e vet dhe shkruan me emër-pseudonim tjetër.





_Botuar në:  Iliria Post, e shtunë, 24 shkurt 2007, fq. 20._

----------


## Hyllien

Arkivi Sekret i Vatikanit. Kush ma shpjegon se cfare mban ky Arkiv, dhe se kush ka te drejte te hy apo te nxjerri(rrjedhimisht kerkoj) gjera prej tij ?

Un di qe pervec Papes dhe prifterinjeve te larte te Katolicizmit dhe ndonje studiuesi tek tuk, librat e Arkivit Sekret mbeten ne Arkivin Sekret, se kot nuk do quhej i tille. Vatikani i ka dhene institutit shqiptar te njejten pergjigje qe me jep mua Libraria e Londres kur kerkoj ndonje liber te rralle qe ndodhet ne katalogun e tyre, por qe kur shkojne ta kerkojne "nuk e gjejne".

Gjithsesi do ishte ne interes te te gjitheve qe vet Musa Ahmeti ta nxirrte koken kudo qe e ka futur dhe te jepte sqarime rreth kesaj gjeje.

----------

